# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2017



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2017 às 06:31)

Bom dia, chuva fraca com 0,2mm e 10,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Boas, por Arganil céu com boas abertas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2017 às 17:17)

Boas...só nublado e houve alguma durante a noite...boas abertas pela manhã ,tudo calmo ,com 12.7ºC e 4.0mm de .
A chuva das ultimas horas do mês de passado...ainda rendeu 2.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

Boas...vento aumentar de SW e já pinga ,com 11.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Fev 2017 às 19:13)

Boas. 9.1ºC e 78%hr. Quase não chove, vento calmo


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Boas, chuva desde as 17h00 mas fraca, de momento 12,3°C e 0,7mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2017 às 20:19)

Boas,
Já chove no Sabugal, com o vento a aumentar de intensidade, com rajadas já bastante fortes.
A temperatura ronda os 7ºC.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

já chove certinho desde o fim da tarde
vento moderado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

Boas...nublado e sem chuva...de resto tudo calmo ,com 9.6ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (1 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

Começou a chover moderadamente a partir das 19:30/20:00


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Várzea da Serra chegou agora aos 10mm acumulados.
Chuva fraca e vento moderado de Sudeste.
Rajada máxima de 48,3km/h.

6,2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 08:56)

Bons dias .

Alguma chuva de noite e de momento voltou ,com 11.4ºC e 8.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.1ºC / 14.2ºC e 5.0mm.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2017 às 09:36)

Em Chaves trovoada! 
Choveu bastante durante a noite e parece que já se começa a sentir o vento nas terras altas...

Mapa de raios como deve ser:

http://www.meteogalicia.gal/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## Cesar (2 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

boas por aqui ceu encoberto e vento forte.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 10:24)

Boas...mais uma passagem de ...vento já a dar nas vistas ,com 12.1ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2017 às 10:34)

Em Várzea da Serra, o vento sopra moderado a forte.
Rajada máxima de 74km/h.

A temperatura está nos 4,1ºC e corresponde ao mínimo do dia, para já.
18,6mm acumulados hoje.
E vai chovendo...


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

*3,0ºC* em Várzea e vento forte de OSO.

A neve deve andar perto.







*20,0mm* acumulados.


----------



## dahon (2 Fev 2017 às 11:06)

Passou agora uma célula por Viseu com chuva forte e granizo mas o mais impressionante foi o downburst muito intenso.

Edit: A estação do aeródromo leva 19.3mm acumulados e uma rajada de 89km/h registada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 11:13)

Boas ...sol de momento e muita nuvem ,com 12.9ºC e vento forte .


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2017 às 12:39)

Volta a neve à Serra da Estrela.

Penhas da Saúde, há instantes:


----------



## Norther (2 Fev 2017 às 12:39)

Neste momento chuva intensa e vento moderado a forte, temperatura descer rápido, mais quando o vento abranda, ronda os 7ºC a 500m


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 13:25)

por aqui choveu bem durante toda a noite e manhã e o vento é moderado com rajadas bem fortes para o que costuma acontecer nesta zona


----------



## CascaPenense (2 Fev 2017 às 13:54)

Ribeira de Pena, 11h00. Valente série de aguaceiros acompanhados de trovoadas dispersas, e queda de granizo em bastante quantidade!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Boas...só nublado e vento maluco ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## huguh (2 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

que temporal neste momento
chuva torrencial e vento intenso


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Manhã marcada por... de tudo um pouco (rajadas de vento forte, chuva moderada, chuva forte, granizo, trovoada... sol).
Vamos ver o que a tarde trás.
Neste momento, céu muito nublado e vento moderado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 17:43)

Boas,a tarde foi só nuvens de passagem  e o vento mais calmo,de momento mais limpo e a temperatura a descer,com 10.4ºC.


----------



## Dan (2 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

Um dia de chuva e vento por vezes forte. O vento deixou alguns estragos nas áreas mais altas, várias árvores danificadas na serra. Nevou também um pouco acima dos 1000m e mesmo cá por baixo cheguei a ver, esta manhã, algum graupel num aguaceiro. 

Esta tarde.


----------



## lmg (2 Fev 2017 às 19:10)

Dia de aguaceiros e por uma forte granizada de manhã.
Sigo, hoje, com 32 mm acumulados até ao momento.
Actualmente 7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

lmg disse:


> Dia de aguaceiros e por uma forte granizada de manhã.
> Sigo, hoje, com 32 mm acumulados até ao momento.
> Actualmente 7ºC.


Está previsto bons acumulados  para Lamego e arredores , sexta e sábado !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Boas...céu limpo e a temperatura a ,com 8.7ºC...mínima de momento...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Forte rajada de vento hoje no aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m).

Pelos registos extremos foram medidos 70 nós, ou seja quase *130 km/h* de rajada ( 129.64  km/h) hoje às 11:44 h.







http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## VILA REAL (2 Fev 2017 às 22:22)

Depois de uma tarde sem chuva, eis que ela está de regresso de forma moderada.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2017 às 01:24)

Começam a surgir algumas rajadas de vento forte. Chove moderadamente.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 01:50)

o radar já mostra uma bela faixa de precipitação a atravessar o norte
por aqui chove moderado mas nada ainda de muito intenso, o vento pelo menos dentro de casa não sinto nada.

Durante a madrugada deverá ser quando irá cair com mais intensidade e depois a partir do final da tarde e de novo no sábado


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 02:42)

Agora sim já se ouve bem o vento, algumas rajadas
chuva moderada


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2017 às 05:07)

Muito vento, chuva e uma forte trovoada neste momento em Bragança (suficiente para me acordar). Metade da cidade está sem electricidade.


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 05:16)

Nada a reportar para além de um ou outro clarão de vez em quando…


----------



## Paelagius (3 Fev 2017 às 06:11)

Por ora, bastante mais calmo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2017 às 07:06)

Bom dia, mais vento do que chuva, 0,5mm até ao momento, 13,6°C e 55℅HR e 1015hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (3 Fev 2017 às 07:16)

Bom dia. Por aqui chove moderado, com muito vento com rajadas bastante fortes. Pelo blitzortung a trovoada também anda perto, apesar de não ter sentido nenhum trovão.


----------



## Dan (3 Fev 2017 às 07:52)

Vendaval, chuva forte e trovoada esta madrugada. Não é muito normal haver trovoada assim já no inicio de fevereiro. O vento também esteve particularmente intenso, registada uma rajada de 97km/h.


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2017 às 10:19)

Aqui chove desde as 8 da manha sem parar e por vezes forte, a temperatura ronda os 9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2017 às 10:22)

Bom dia.
Não sei se já foi dito aqui, mas na Torre registou-se uma rajada de 132.0 Km/h e velocidade máxima de vento sustentado foi de 110.0 Km/h.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2017 às 11:07)

Bons dias, chove bem e vento fraco
Temperatura 9.5ºC e 93%Hr
acumulada 26.2mm


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia. O vento acalmou bastante e foi trocado pela chuva!

8.3ºC  91%hr


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2017 às 11:26)

Hoje ando por Ribeira de Pena. Muito vento, granizo e trovoada durante a madrugada.
De manhã este era o cenário:

























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

boas

por aqui foi uma noite de pleno inverno, acordei algumas vezes com o barulho da chuva forte acompanhad de rajadas de vento
começou ainda não eram 3 e a ultima vez que acordei com isso eram 7h
por agora não chove mas mantém-se o vento moderado a assobiar la fora


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Boa tarde. Por aqui o evento não está a ser nada de mais. O que se tem destacado é o vento, que à passagem dos cavamentos individualizados desta região depressionária vai produzindo rajadas fortes. A última madrugada foi até agora a mais intensa no que respeita ao vento, mas a precipitação não quis grande coisa com estes cantos, o acumulado até ao momento é de* 26.4mm segundo a estação WU de Ermida-Tondela*. A chuva foi assim sobretudo moderada, com alguns escassos momentos de chuva forte.

Neste tipo de entradas a orografia do Caramulo é insignificante na produção de mais precipitação, pelo contrário, julgo que até tem é contribuido para a desorganização de processos convectivos embebidos em linhas instáveis. Basta ver que a trovoada contornou esta zona toda e nem um raio cá deixou.


----------



## Albifriorento (3 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

Boas.

Manhã sem chuva, parou por volta das 6:50, com algum vento.

Por agora vai chovendo, com algumas rajadas fortes que me viraram o guarda-chuva ao avesso.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

Vento a intensificar-se de SW. A chuva regressou agora, para já é fraca.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2017 às 15:39)

Boas ...noite e manhã muito ventosa ,alguma chuva de noite,desde as 13h ainda não parou e puxada a vento ,com 11.9ºC e 4.0mm.

Dados de ontem 8.5ºC / 12.9ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Fev 2017 às 15:54)

Boas por aqui chuva por vezes mais forte e algum vento bela tarde  Só falta a trovoada, mas nao se pode pedir tudo


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2017 às 16:04)

Em Várzea da Serra o destaque também vai para o vento que soprou forte a noite toda.
Rajada de 82,1km/h, o que é muito para o lugar em questão.

A precipitação durante a noite/madrugada ficou-se pelos 19,0mm
Agora volta a chuva. 0,8mm para já.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 16:05)

regressa a chuva por aqui, ainda que fraca


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 16:51)

agora cai bem, chove moderado


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Chuva forte com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Bajorious (3 Fev 2017 às 17:53)

Vento moderado, agora não chove mas por volta das 16h10 caiu forte. (meteocovilha regista hoje 34.0 mm)

10.3ºC  95%hr.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 18:11)

chuva intensa sem parar e sempre certinha


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

Estrada da Torre, Serra da Estrela.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

por aqui a luz já foi abaixo umas 5 vezes, apesar de vir quase logo...
continua o vento moderado e a chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

Boas....tarde de muito vento e continua de WSW ,com alguma chuva ,com 12.1ºC e 8.4mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (3 Fev 2017 às 19:55)

Boas, hoje houve chuva forte acompanhada de vento moderado, acumulando 31,7mm e de momento 14,7°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2017 às 20:00)

Assim sim, tempestade a fazer jus ao nome. Este início de noite está a ser extremamente ventoso, com rajadas na ordem dos* 30km/h-40km/h.* Ainda assim velocidades insignificantes quando comparado a outras localidades. A luz vai piscando, já ocorreram dois cortes.

A chuva tem sido moderada a forte e bafejada por vento de W/WSW.

O *acumulado vai em 39.4mm* segundo a estação WU de Ermida-Tondela.


----------



## dahon (3 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

Por Viseu já há algumas horas que chove sem parar e sempre acompanhada de vento forte.
Uma bela noite de Inverno.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

40 minutos sem luz.....
continua a chuva por vezes bem intensa e vento com rajadas


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2017 às 22:09)

Em Várzea da Serra a luz também tem estado constantemente a faltar. 

46,0mm acumulados para já.

9,5ºC e vento moderado a forte de sudoeste.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...vento continua forte e chuviscos,com 12.3ºC.


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Fev 2017 às 22:24)

Muita chuva e vento.
As rajadas de vento forte são constantes.


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

por vezes a chuva é bem forte acompanhada do vento, parecem pedras a bater na janela
boas rajadas


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2017 às 22:31)

Por aqui, rajada de 103km/h há pouco.

EDIT: Mais uma de 106km/h.

EDIT2: Outra de 109km/h.


----------



## cm3pt (3 Fev 2017 às 22:52)

VILA REAL disse:


> Muita chuva e vento.
> As rajadas de vento forte são constantes.



Algumas metem medo. E a luz pisca sem cessar. Nem sei como ainda tenho net.

76 km/h segundo o site weatheronline.co.uk

Segundo o mesmo site, de dia 2 até hoje, já acumularam 65 mm.


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

113km/h agora.


----------



## lmg (3 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

Acumulado de hoje:  60,0mm.

11,1ºC com vento moderado / forte de sudoeste.


----------



## panda (3 Fev 2017 às 23:52)

Boas...Temperatura 11.8ºC e 93%Hr
acumulada 35.7mm

Dados de hoje  *8.6ºC* / *13.1ºC*


----------



## dahon (4 Fev 2017 às 00:09)

Agora chove torrencial acompanhado de rajadas fortes.

Edit: A chuva torrencial continua e agora acompanhada de trovoada.

Edit2: Já parou. A chuva foi muito intensa mas a trovoada resumiu-se a um relâmpago.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2017 às 00:28)

A noite segue bastante ventosa, diria que as rajadas mais intensas do dia foram mesmo pouco antes das 00h de hoje, aquilo é que foram umas rajadas que tudo fizeram estremecer. 

A chuva vai agora surgindo mais espaçadamente, mas quando regressa cai bem forte. *O acumulado do dia de ontem ficou nos 49.3mm* na estação WU Ermida-tondela.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2017 às 00:51)

A chuva e as rajadas de vento muito forte são uma constante.


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 01:41)

continua a chuva moderada que vai alternando com periodos intensos
vento acalmou nos ultimos minutos, mas por vezes ainda se ouve bem


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2017 às 01:59)

Chove intensamente com trovoada e também com bastante vento.


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 02:19)

que dilúvio neste momento
chuva torrencial, parecem pedras a bater na janela


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 02:22)

Forte trovão  
até a luz tremeu!


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 02:52)

Foram 15min espetaculares! E com direito a um trovão e tudo


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia, 8,0mm acumulado e 14,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2017 às 10:42)

Em Várzea da Serra ontem o acumulado de precipitação foi de *52,2mm*.

Hoje vai com 8,0mm.

O acumulado mensal: 100,2mm.

Na próxima madrugada a neve é capaz de voltar. Vamos lá ver se acumula.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2017 às 10:52)

Fil disse:


> Chove intensamente com trovoada e também com bastante vento.



Bastante raro haver trovoada em Bragança em Fevereiro, e esta semana já é a segunda vez!


----------



## Serrano (4 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

10.2°C no Sarzedo, agora sem chuva, mas ainda com vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 11:21)

Bons dias .

Isto não passa do mesmo...chuviscos,chuviscos e mais chuviscos ,vento mais calmo ,com 13.1ºC e 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 9.3ºC / 14.9ºC e 8.4mm de .


----------



## cm3pt (4 Fev 2017 às 12:04)

Boas. Vila Real agora mais calma. Mas esta noite foi um festival de vento e chuva como já não via desde 2014.
Dados: rajada máxima de vento : 101 km/h (um pouco depois da meia-noite). Velocidade média do vento: 36 km/h.
Precipitação acumulada esta noite (das 18h de ontem as 6h de hoje): 28 mm.
Desde o inicio do mês: 95 mm (já excedeu a média mensal em apenas 4 dias).


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 12:21)

Boas...o sol com vontade de aparecer ,o vento aumentar WSW ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 13:17)

boas

por aqui mais uma vez muita chuva durante toda a noite, e vento com rajadas
já durante a manhã alguns periodos mais intensos por volta das 10h e meio dia. 
Por agora não chove


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 14:23)

Boas,
Hoje vim até Lamego, ver a família 
Está céu nublado , já choveu mas agora parou
Temperatura atual de 12°C
Já me disseram que choveu muito de noite e vento forte...
Agora está mais calmo...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 15:00)

volta a chuva e vento moderados


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2017 às 15:04)

Volta a chover por Lamego 
Temperatura de 11,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 15:27)

Boas...vento maluco  e chuviscos ...não passa disto ,com 14.4ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## Cesar (4 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Chuva durante a manha até ás 15 horas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 17:05)

Boas...vento maluco ...algumas abertas ,com 14.1ºC.


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 17:49)

chove moderado com bastante vento a acompanhar


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2017 às 17:52)

Boas, dia com chuva quase sempre fraca, 10,5mm e 14,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI através de Tapatalk


----------



## Fil (4 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

MSantos disse:


> Bastante raro haver trovoada em Bragança em Fevereiro, e esta semana já é a segunda vez!


Bem mais raro que neve!

Continua a chuva por cá, temperatura nos 10,2°C.


----------



## VILA REAL (4 Fev 2017 às 18:19)

Chuva e rajadas ocasionais de vento forte.


----------



## huguh (4 Fev 2017 às 18:23)

Igual por aqui, que descarga
chuva intensa e vento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 18:46)

Boas...vendaval ainda presente ,céu mais limpo,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2017 às 19:03)

"O mar a entrar pelas ruas na Foz - Porto-Portugal"


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Fev 2017 às 19:19)

Boas,por aqui não chove e estão 14,2°C com vento moderado de Sul


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2017 às 20:50)

Y añado al tweet, también nieve en zonas propicias de la mitad norte de Portugal


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Fev 2017 às 21:15)

Chuva forte e rajadas fortes agora mesmo.


----------



## NBiscaia (4 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

Pela Serra estava assim.


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2017 às 21:53)

Fil disse:


> Bem mais raro que neve!
> 
> Continua a chuva por cá, temperatura nos 10,2°C.




Sem duvida, eu em 7 anos Invernos que passei em Bragança só me lembro de presenciar 2 vezes trovoada em Fevereiro e nunca em Janeiro.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

Boas...os chuviscos estão de volta e o vento continua ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 00:09)

por aqui destaque agora para o vento, algumas rajadas
Se aquela mancha amarela que aparece no radar chega aqui,... promete!


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 01:10)

aqueles ecos amarelos e laranjas terminaram mesmo ao chegar aqui... que azar
apenas alguma chuva moderada mas nada de especial
mantém-se o vento intenso


----------



## dahon (5 Fev 2017 às 01:48)

Bem e de repente o vento aumentou muito de intensidade com rajadas fortes.

Edit: Rajada de 70km/h.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2017 às 02:02)

Muito vento agora em Viseu.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2017 às 02:14)

*Valente granizada* que se abateu aqui há momentos, o vento aumentou exponecialmente, foi de loucos. A estação *de Ermida-Tondela registou uma rajada de 96Km/h,* até estou incrédulo com tamanho valor. @keipha confirma-se mesmo esta rajada?

Entretanto com este aguaceiro a temperatura deu um tombo de 1.5ºC.
Temp. atual 10ºC


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2017 às 02:26)

Rajadas fortes por esta hora com chuva moderada/forte! Temperatura a baixar bem, 7.9ºC


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 02:35)

bem, vou dormir mas o que está agora a entrar pelo litoral é prometedor! pode ser que me acorde 
por aqui alguma chuva a espaços e vento moderado


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2017 às 02:36)

Novo aguaceiro com rajadas muito intensas, e algum(escasso) granizo pelo meio.


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 03:14)

Ia dormir mas não dá, chuva intensa, vento e trovoada neste momento! 

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2017 às 03:27)

Descargas em Águeda já audíveis por aqui


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2017 às 03:34)

Início dos aguaceiros moderados a fortes, trovoada em aproximação


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2017 às 05:01)

Um aguaceiro de água-neve neste momento.


----------



## Fil (5 Fev 2017 às 05:04)

Aqui no meu bairro já acumula um pouco em cima de carros e jardins.

Temperatura de 1,9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2017 às 05:50)

Regressam os aguaceiros fortes de granizo.  O vento é forte do quadrante oeste. Temperatura nos 7.8°C

Enviado do meu GT-S7582 através de Tapatalk


----------



## keipha (5 Fev 2017 às 06:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *Valente granizada* que se abateu aqui há momentos, o vento aumentou exponecialmente, foi de loucos. A estação *de Ermida-Tondela registou uma rajada de 96Km/h,* até estou incrédulo com tamanho valor. @keipha confirma-se mesmo esta rajada?
> 
> Entretanto com este aguaceiro a temperatura deu um tombo de 1.5ºC.
> Temp. atual 10ºC


Não. Para mim deve ter sido erro da estação. Nada aparenta tamanho desvio da média.


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2017 às 07:39)

Vai caindo neve, ainda muito molhada, aqui na parte baixa da cidade.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia,

pela web cam do aeródromo de Mogadouro ( 714 m) é visível alguma neve na Serra de Bornes ao fundo, lado direito:






Será que no aeródromo também nevou? Ver 1º plano 

http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2017 às 10:00)

Boas...mais um dia de ventania e ,com 10.1ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2017 às 10:10)

Por aqui, a acumulação começou aos 700-750m. De manhã havia alguma neve nos carros. A cotas mais elevadas a nevada foi mais expressiva.

Algumas fotos entre os 800-900m.














Durante um aguaceiro de neve.


----------



## Serrano (5 Fev 2017 às 10:54)

Manhã de aguaceiros e muito vento no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 5.5°C.


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia, hoje amanheceu mais fresco, de momento uma boa aberta com 11,8°C e 8,5mm


----------



## huguh (5 Fev 2017 às 13:49)

por aqui a chuva já era, mantem-se o vento moderado a forte.
sol vai espreitando


----------



## panda (5 Fev 2017 às 14:42)

Boas...Sol e nuvens
Temperatura 11.2ºC e 50%Hr
acumulada 12.2mm


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2017 às 15:52)

A aldeia de Montesinho, esta tarde.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

Boas...o vento acalmar e o céu a ficar mais limpo ,com 11.0ºC.

Dados de ontem 12.1ºC / 14.6ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

Boas...limpo e o vento quase nulo ,voltamos hás noites ,com 8.3ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## lmg (5 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

Dia de sol com muitas abertas.
Um acumulado de 11mm.
Actualmente com 6.1ºC e 33%.


----------



## Bajorious (5 Fev 2017 às 20:38)

Boas. Nota-se bastante mais frio. Sem vento ou chuva. Actual 5.9ºC  83%hr


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2017 às 20:54)

Uma semaninha pela Serra da Estrela e a coisa promete. Na viagem para cá achávamos que não ia haver neve nas Penhas da Saúde, qual foi o espanto quando chegámos e nos disseram que tinha nevado durante a noite 

Pelas 18h estavam 3,5C, agora está 1C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2017 às 21:25)

Boas...limpo e uma ligeira brisa de WNW,com 7.9ºC e 60%HR.


----------



## vamm (5 Fev 2017 às 22:13)

O vento aumentou de intensidade há coisa de 1h, de vez em quando há algumas rajadas mais fortes.


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

A madrugada de ontem julgo que acabou por ser a mais interessante de todo o evento, trovoada a rondar, vários aguaceiros com granizo, e vento bastante forte.

Já esta noite vai refrescando mais com as abertas que vão surgindo, a temperatura ainda só vai nos 7ºC.

Relativamente ao evento que anda a ser cozinhado lá para o fim da semana, para aqui as minhas expectativas são *0*, assim como hão de continuar a ser enquanto não tivermos condições semelhantes a Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2010. Muito naturalmente deverá nevar no Caramulo, mas para aqui nem uma amostra. Se eu pudesse ia lá passar uns dias acima  Acho que mais valia Tondela passar para o seguimento Litoral Norte, porque no que toca a frio às vezes mais parece uma localidade junto ao mar.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2017 às 00:43)

Por aqui céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.

4.5ºC 88%hr


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2017 às 01:06)

Hoje notou-se mais frio.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 01:17)

Estou estupefacto com a cota neve para Lamego no próximo fim semana , da saída 18 GFS...Dava um nevão das antigas ...Tenho a certeza que amanhã tudo se esfuma...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia céu com muitas nuvens e 7,8°C sem chuva


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2017 às 07:52)

Manmarlopes disse:


> Bom dia céu com muitas nuvens e 7,8°C sem chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 08:19)

Bons dias .

Hoje com sol há nascença ...alguma neblina a chegar dos vales do tejo ,com 4.9ºC e sem vento .

Dados de ontem 5.8ºC / 12.9ºC e 1.3mm.


----------



## vamm (6 Fev 2017 às 09:07)

Bom dia, maltinha! As Penhas estão lindas!
O vento não deu tréguas durante a noite e foi complicado conseguir dormir.

Ora, digam-me lá que nuvens são estas 






Capacete sob a Torre


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 09:11)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia, maltinha! As Penhas estão lindas!
> O vento não deu tréguas durante a noite e foi complicado conseguir dormir.
> 
> Ora, digam-me lá que nuvens são estas
> ...


Parecem lenticulares


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 10:48)

Boas...nevoeiro ,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2017 às 11:33)

Bom dia. Actual de 7.7ºC, céu limpo. A mínima durante a madrugada foi de 4.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

Boas, temperatura agradável com céu pouco nublado


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 14:01)

Boas ...depois de uma meia manhã de céu tapado,de momento sol a 100% ,com 14.7ºC e vento fraco...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 15:37)

Boas ...muito sol e bom ambiente ,com 15.2ºC e já algum vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 17:55)

Boas...nuvens altas a chegar ,com 13.5ºC e ligeira brisa.


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

Céu a tornar-se nublado, temperatura a baixar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

"O Gerês ontem em versão muito húmida e muito mágica"


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

regressa a chuva!


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

Chuva fraca em Várzea da Serra, vento fraco de sul e 8,6ºC.
1,0mm para já.

O acumulado mensal vai em 128,4mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2017 às 20:39)




----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

vamm disse:


> Bom dia, maltinha! As Penhas estão lindas!
> O vento não deu tréguas durante a noite e foi complicado conseguir dormir.
> 
> Ora, digam-me lá que nuvens são estas
> ...



Parecen "nubes fantasma":

http://www.supranubius.es/2014/09/las-nubes-fantasma.html

Aquí hay algunos ejemplos:

http://foro.tiempo.com/top10-y-resultados-de-los-concursos-trimestrales-ametiempocom-t145199.0.html

Comentarios sobre la naturaleza de las nubes fantasma:
http://foro.tiempo.com/nubes-asperatus-yo-fantasma-t145878.0.html


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Boas...mais nublado e vento fraco,com 11.9ºC 57%HR.

Dados de hoje 3.5ºC / 15.4ºC.


----------



## huguh (6 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

chuva intensa neste momento!


----------



## Bajorious (6 Fev 2017 às 22:35)

Chuva fraca. 9.3ºC  91%hr


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Muito bom. Gerês...Uau!


----------



## huguh (7 Fev 2017 às 00:56)

bela chuvada neste momento


----------



## VILA REAL (7 Fev 2017 às 01:35)

Vai pingando. Umas vezes mais que outras... mas vai pingando.


----------



## Cesar (7 Fev 2017 às 06:26)

Á pouco chovia bem, temperatura perto dos 10Cº


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2017 às 08:49)

Bons dias .

Nevoeiro ,e agora vai pingando ,com 11.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2017 às 11:12)

bom dia. 11.4ºC. Amanheceu com bastante nevoeiro mas agora já dissipou.


----------



## panda (7 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Boas...Sol e nuvens, temperatura 13.6ºC e 71%Hr
acumulada 1.2mm


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

Mais um dos muitos tesouros desta Serra

https://www.facebook.com/manchasnowboard/posts/1125663040889539:0


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2017 às 19:17)

8.1ºC  56%hr. Ventro fraco mas frio


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2017 às 19:28)

Boas...tarde limpa e cheio de sol...algum vento ,hoje sem manta a temperatura a descer ...mínima estava 10.2ºC e de momento 10.1ºC e vento de WNW.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Fev 2017 às 20:32)

Boas, chuva durante a madrugada, nublado durante a manhã e sol durante a tarde, 5,9°C e 3,5mm de precipitação


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco de NW,com 8.1ºC...mínima de momento...


----------



## Bajorious (7 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

Actual 6.2ºC, 63%hr


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2017 às 00:46)

4.7ºC, 74%hr. Prepara-se uma noite de geada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2017 às 07:46)

Bom dia, geada de regresso com nevoeiro, mínima de -0,8°C de momento -0,2°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2017 às 07:53)

Está assim


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2017 às 08:18)

Bons dias .

Hoje é com sol há nascença ,com 5.0ºC e algum vento de NNE.

Dados de ontem 7.1ºC / 15.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2017 às 10:49)

bom dia. Foi uma noite fria, a mínima foi de 1.5ºC.

Actual 5.2ºC  58%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2017 às 12:28)

Boas ...depois de uma meia manhã ...a temperatura vai subindo,algumas nuvens altas ,com 12.6ºC e o vento mais calmo .


----------



## Z13 (8 Fev 2017 às 12:33)

Sol, e *7,6ºC*

A mínima desta manhã foi de *-2,6ºC* com formação de geada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2017 às 14:28)

Boas ...tarde em cheio ,muito sol e pouco vento,com 13.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (8 Fev 2017 às 18:14)

boa tarde. Temperatura começa a descer, de momento estão 6.8ºC com 62%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2017 às 18:14)

Boas...final de tarde muito calmo ,sem vento ,com 10.1ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Fev 2017 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui 6,0°C depois de uma tarde primaveril.


----------



## lmg (8 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Dia de sol, actualmente com 5.ºC

Máxima de 9ºC e mínima de 0.2ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco,com 7.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 4.4ºC / 14.0ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

Boa noite. De momento registo 3.3ºC e o céu está geralmente limpo, deverá gear de novo esta noite.

Relativamente ao pseudo-evento de neve que aí vem, começo a desconfiar que não vai dar para fazer grandes acumulações se nevar no Caramulo. Pior é que os modelos de momento não revelam grandes episódios de neve daqui para a frente, ainda assim espero que esta não seja a derradeira oportunidade para nevar aqui pela serra  este ano.


----------



## panda (8 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

Boas...Temperatura atual 3.8ºC e 77%Hr

Dados de hoje * 1.8ºC* / *13.5ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2017 às 07:24)

Bom dia, hoje há geada e um pouco de nevoeiro com algumas nuvens, mínima de -1,9°C e atual de -1,7°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 08:14)

Bons dias .

Nuvens altas e algum ,com 3.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2017 às 10:36)

bom dia. Algumas nuvens altas e 6.2ºC  63%hr

A mínima foi só de 2.8ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 11:52)

Boas...sol meio passado ...ambiente ,com 8.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 13:09)

Boas, a Torre já segue com 0,4ºC , ainda há coisa de 1h estava nos 3,6ºC que deve ser de resto a máxima do dia. O maciço central deverá ser novamente pintado de branco após este evento  .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 13:14)

Boas...nuvens altas e a temperatura vai subindo em modo lento ,com 10.2ºC e o vento fraco .


----------



## k1d_16 (9 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde a todos!
Alguém me podia explicar muito resumidamente se possível, como fazer a leitura dos tefigramas?


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

Boa tarde a todos amigos, parece-me pelo radar que a precipitação poderá entrar um pouco mais cedo ou é impressão minha???
bem penso que poderemos ver neve aos 700 metros e com acumulação acima dos 900 metros, bom acompanhamento a todos


----------



## Cesar (9 Fev 2017 às 14:47)

Falou se que vai verificar se um arrefecimento acentuado nas próximas horas, noticia TSF de manha, alguem confirma?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

Boas...nuvens altas mais compactas e resistentes ao sol ,vento aumentar de ESE,com 11.4ºC.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2017 às 16:48)

Já estou a postos para reportar de Bragança! 

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## ppereira (9 Fev 2017 às 18:06)

Em termos de quantidade de precipitação parece-me que vai ser uma lotaria durante todo o dia de sexta.
Pelo gfs 12z a zona junto a Portalegre pode levar com o prémio do dia (São Mamede e Marvão acima dos 700/800 m).


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2017 às 18:43)

Boas, vento e 11,8°C com este aspecto pelas 18:15


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 19:03)

Boas...tudo calmo ,de momento céu mais limpo,com 9.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2017 às 19:11)

A chegada da frente está a provocar um tombo da temperatura bastante rápido, vamos ver até onde desce.
Temp. atual de 8.0ºC e chuva moderada.

Aproveito também para dizer que a manhã de foi de bastante geada, a água de alguns recipientes tinha começado a gelar. A mínima foi então de* -0.9ºC*


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

O vento intensificou-se bastante


----------



## huguh (9 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

muito vento também por aqui e agora começa a chuva


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Boas...ainda tudo calmo ,nuvens baixas a chegarem como pano de fundo...lua grande ,com 6.8ºC e sem vento .


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Aqui também já chove


----------



## Weatherman (9 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

Parece que já neva na gralheira será?
http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

Weatherman disse:


> Parece que já neva na gralheira será?
> http://www.gralheira.net/multimedia/frames/webcam2.html


Parece que sim, aqui a 500m estão *5,0º* por isso faz sentido que na Gralheira neve.


----------



## criz0r (9 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

Parece que sim e com uma ligeira acumulação. O telhado do coreto já está branquinho!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (9 Fev 2017 às 20:14)

Já neva bem na Gralheira, foto partilhada no Facebook pelo Restaurante Recanto dos Carvalhos


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

Chove agora com normalidade e 6.4ºC, a descida já está a ficar lenta, o que é normal. Se a temperatura descer mais 1ºC deve começar a nevar no Caramulo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2017 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui já chove, com 3,5mm e temperatura em queda com 6,2°C


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 20:44)

Joao_Penafiel disse:


> Já neva bem na Gralheira, foto partilhada no Facebook pelo Restaurante Recanto dos Carvalhos


Come-Se muito bem nesse restaurante 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Boas, vai caindo com 4,7mm e 5,1°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 21:00)

Boas...já pinga ,já há vento ,com 7.5ºC.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2017 às 21:01)

Boas. Chuva, frio e já neva na serra do caramulo


----------



## Serrano (9 Fev 2017 às 21:05)

Começa a chegar a chuva ao Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 4.6°C, o que me faz acreditar na passagem a neve durante a noite/madrugada.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

keipha disse:


> Boas. Chuva, frio e já neva na serra do caramulo



A partir de que altitude? No facebook descobri uns relatos mas não sei a que altitude são. 
De qualquer modo é um bom sinal, geralmente costuma nevar lá quando a temperatura ronda aqui os 5.5ºC, está perto mas aqui ainda levo só 5.9ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## keipha (9 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Pois não sei ao certo. Também vi só os vídeos e fotos no Facebook.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2017 às 21:15)

Manmarlopes disse:


> 5,1°C



A 200 metros


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Boas...aguaceiros com vento WNW,com 6.2ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## jonaslor (9 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Boa noite. Já neva por Loriga


----------



## Joao_Penafiel (9 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Come-Se muito bem nesse restaurante
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Podes crer, gosto imenso de visitar a Aldeia! O melhor e ficar ai de noite nas casinhas junto ao outro restaurante e acordar de manha com Neve


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Fev 2017 às 21:26)

aqui agora com +3,8ºC mas como só estou a cerca de 550 metros de altitude não deve cair flocos, quando muito algum sleet, mas amanhã de manhã já subo aqui aos 800 metros a 15 minutos daqui, estou em crer que deverá nevar nos sitios habituais mas sem grande acumulação abaixo dos 900 metros


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 21:47)

Montalegre:


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Fev 2017 às 21:48)

Várzea da Serra 930mts , segue com *0,6ºC *

Neve acumulada no telhado ao fundo:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 21:49)

Vilar, Boticas (900 metros)


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

3.4°C, parou de chover há uns 5min.
Entre as 20 e as 21h choveu bem, com vento forte.
Acumulado: 6.3mm


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2017 às 22:12)

Já vão caindo uns flocos em Gouveia


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2017 às 22:14)

Pessoal de Bragança como estão as coisas por aí?


----------



## bigfire (9 Fev 2017 às 22:16)

Boas, hoje ao passar na Serra de Bigorne por volta das 20 horas, já caía bastante água neve, neve sólida só aos 900 metros, e a temperatura andava nos 1.5ºC a essa mesma hora, em Lamego apenas chovia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 22:17)

Expectante com Bragança... têm tido fiasco atrás de fiasco!
Queria tanto estar errado e que nevasse numa cidade transmontana!


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2017 às 22:17)

baojoao disse:


> Já vão caindo uns flocos em Gouveia



No centro da cidade mesmo?
A uns 650 metros?


----------



## jonaslor (9 Fev 2017 às 22:19)

Por Loriga:


----------



## baojoao (9 Fev 2017 às 22:23)

Nickname disse:


> No centro da cidade mesmo?
> A uns 650 metros?


Não tenho a certeza. Vi mensagem no facebook do meu amigo. Diz que ainda é misturada com chuva


----------



## MSantos (9 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Expectante com Bragança... têm tido fiasco atrás de fiasco!
> Queria tanto estar errado e que nevasse numa cidade transmontana!



A precipitação ainda não chegou a Bragança, mas olhando para o radar não deve faltar muito.
Por lá a temperatura é de 6ºC na estação do Z13, a temperatura deve cair a pique com a chegada da precipitação, talvez para uns 2/3ºC, não sei se será suficiente.


----------



## DRC (9 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

No Sabugal, a uma altitude de cerca de 800 metros, nada de neve, só chuva, segundo familiares.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Bragança com 6°c dificilmente terá neve...

Só deverá nevar se houver precipitação entre as 5h e 9h

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Fev 2017 às 22:41)

Na Guarda também está a nevar.
Aqui recomeçou a chover, com 3.2°C
No aeródromo estão 2.3°C


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Em Trancoso esta nevar bem e a pegar, disse me um amigo de la


----------



## Bajorious (9 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Boas. Aqui estão 4.8ºC. Nos últimos 20 minutos tem descido bem, vamos ver se no início da madrugada podem cair algumas farrapas


----------



## jonyyy (9 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

Boas, pela Guarda queda de neve aos 850m e acumulação entre os 900 e 950.. Na parte alta da cidade(1000) acumula na rodovia mas sem problemas:P


----------



## VILA REAL (9 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

Depois de uma chuva ligeira por volta das 20:00, nada a salientar.
Não chove.


----------



## Fil (9 Fev 2017 às 23:01)

Aqui chove ligeiramente com 4,3ºC.

-1,2ºC / 8,9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2017 às 23:12)

5.3ºC atuais com algumas abertas e à espera de aguaceiros. Embora seja de noite acho que os cumes do Caramulo estão bem branquinhos, o brilho da lua revela qualquer coisa branca lá em cima.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Na Aldeia da Serra (800m), Seia, é visivel neve nos telhados.


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2017 às 23:44)

Na Serra da Nogueira neva bem, na aldeia de Formil, neve misturada

Enviado do meu 6055K através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (9 Fev 2017 às 23:58)

Amigos de Bragança, sábado estarei no Lombada a almoçar e depois passo para Puebla de Sanabria para pernoitar para Domingo... terei problemas com a circulação ou será tranquilo? Prevê-se que mesmo na próxima madrugada existe queda de neve nessa zona, certo?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2017 às 00:05)

karkov disse:


> Amigos de Bragança, sábado estarei no Lombada a almoçar e depois passo para Puebla de Sanabria para pernoitar para Domingo... terei problemas com a circulação ou será tranquilo? Prevê-se que mesmo na próxima madrugada existe queda de neve nessa zona, certo?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Deverá haver neve, mas tranquilo


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 00:07)

A temp está a descer a bom ritmo (0.1ºC a cada 3/5 minutos). Nada mau!!

Actual de 3.9ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 00:18)

Gralheira , Serra de Montemuro


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2017 às 00:27)

Tudo branquinho em várzea. E vão caindo enormes farrapos.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2017 às 00:36)

Fui dar uma volta de carro, ao extremo Norte do concelho, na Serra de Cota, e havia neve acumulada a partir dos 800 metros, na viagem de regresso apanhei muita água-neve.
No alto do aeródromo(630m) era maioritariamente neve!!!!

Estava 1°C aos 840m, onde tirei esta foto.


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2017 às 01:32)

Por aqui a pasmaceira do costume.
Céu com nebulosidade alta e algumas abertas.
Ausência de vento.
Noite serena.


----------



## Beric D (10 Fev 2017 às 01:38)

Boas pessoal!

Amanhã irei do Porto para Moimenta da Beira. Terei problemas com a neve ou não nevará sequer? Estou um pouco "a leste" deste "evento"!!

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Fev 2017 às 02:40)

VILA REAL disse:


> Por aqui a pasmaceira do costume.
> Céu com nebulosidade alta e algumas abertas.
> Ausência de vento.
> Noite serena.


Quantos graus estão?


----------



## VILA REAL (10 Fev 2017 às 02:44)

Hermano Ferreira disse:


> Quantos graus estão?


Oscila entre os 3º e os 4º


----------



## Hermano Ferreira (10 Fev 2017 às 02:56)

VILA REAL disse:


> Oscila entre os 3º e os 4º


Esta tão quente ainda! Eu estou a trabalhar na zona industrial quando vim para o trabalho estavam 2 °c


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 07:13)

Torre, Serra da Estrela agora:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 07:13)

Bom dia... pelo que leio confirma-se a cota 800 metros... Bragança? Covilhã? Nada? Não houve surpresas? 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 07:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia... pelo que leio confirma-se a cota 800 metros... Bragança? Covilhã? Nada? Não houve surpresas?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


Parece que não 
Por aqui aguardo um aguaceiro que faça descer a temperatura mas está limpo agora!


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Fev 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia, muito frio com 2,5°C e nuvens, chuva durante a noite com 1,0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 08:04)

Bons dias .

Por aqui nada se passou ...alguns aguaceiros ontem há noite e mais nada ,sol há nascença ,com 4.0ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 3.0ºC / 11.6ºC.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 08:09)

nada precipitação e pelo GFS só mais a tarde/noite à mais probabilidade de haver boa quantidade precipitação, mas a cota sobe para 700/800m, a depressão parece estar um pouco afastada pelas imagens satélite, vamos ver que acontece durante dia, neste momento a temperatura por aqui ronda os 2ºC aos 500 metros.


----------



## Defender (10 Fev 2017 às 08:34)

Bom dia, preciso de uma informação "off topic" estou para sair de Coimbra para para Pitões das Junias - Montalegre. Alguém tem conhecimento se a estrada Montalegre Pitoes está com alguma acumulação de neve? Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2017 às 08:34)

Aguaceiro moderado, de neve, há pouco em Várzea da Serra. 

A neve pegou bem aqui. 

É pena a net ser tão má que nem uma foto consigo postar.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2017 às 08:47)

Norther disse:


> nada precipitação e pelo GFS só mais a tarde/noite à mais probabilidade de haver boa quantidade precipitação, mas a cota sobe para 700/800m, a depressão parece estar um pouco afastada pelas imagens satélite, vamos ver que acontece durante dia, neste momento a temperatura por aqui ronda os 2ºC aos 500 metros.



Estamos com azar nada passa por aqui. Mas se a precipitação se mantiver para o final do dia e como temos ar frio instalado pode ser que pelo menos caiam umas farrapas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bigfire (10 Fev 2017 às 08:58)

Bom dia, aqui por Vila Real, ao que parece a acumulação de neve começa nos sítios habituais, 900\950 metros, as serras aqui apresentam alguma acumulação, mas foi um evento normal a nível de cota de neve, nada fora do comum.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 09:00)

A AEMET como sempre acertou em cheio! Desta vez para mal dos nossos pecados. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 09:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET como sempre acertou em cheio! Desta vez para mal dos nossos pecados.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


Não foi bem assim, em Fafe nevou sem acumulação aos 600m... Mas sim no geral a cota rondou os 800m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 09:06)

Também não se descartará alguma surpresa... foi o que aconteceu... de resto nada de assinalável... nevar em Montalegre ou na Guarda não é notícia. Veremos o que nos reserva o dia... 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2017 às 09:13)

o europeu prevê precipitação moderada a forte para a tarde noite, com uma bolsa de ar frio com temperaturas abaixo de -30 pode ainda haver surpresas, até porque essa bolsa de ar frio está só agora a entrar


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2017 às 09:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET como sempre acertou em cheio! Desta vez para mal dos nossos pecados.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


nesta situação Portugal está com temperaturas mais frias  em altitude que as comunidades espanholas vizinhas não faz muito sentido guiarmo-nos pelas previsões de cotas da aemet


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 09:47)

a linha de instabilidade que nos vai afectar tarde noite já esta a entrar pelo litoral Alentejano, vamos ver se nos anima mais logo


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2017 às 10:05)

Nada de neve no Sarzedo, em que apenas dei conta de uns flocos a voar num aguaceiro cerca das 06 horas, com a temperatura em 2ºC nesse momento. Vamos ver o que acontece hoje ao final do dia...


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2017 às 11:12)

Aqui na várzea, aos 880m. Neve a derreter a grande velocidade.

Vista da janela, agora.










Ps: 15 minutos para carregar as fotos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 11:25)

Boas...muita nuvem e algum sol...por vezes ...nada ,com 8.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 11:35)

Mais uma noite do costume por estes lados.. frio deve ter havido mas precipitação nem vê-la.. como sempre.

Por agora muito nublado com 5.9ºC  78%hr.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia....
Cai aguaceiros de neve por Loriga......


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2017 às 11:39)

Bom dia....
Cai aguaceiros de neve por Loriga......


----------



## dopedagain (10 Fev 2017 às 11:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A AEMET como sempre acertou em cheio! Desta vez para mal dos nossos pecados.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


aqui no minho não acertou  acumulou aos 650 metros como o GFS tinha previsto


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 11:46)

Boas...nuvens negras a chegar com os primeiros aguaceiros do dia ,com 8.0ºC.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

Chove com algum pedrisco à mistura (tipo areia).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

Por muito que custe a admitir a alguns... pra já fiasco. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 12:20)

Boas...a primeira passagem do dia já rendeu 3.0mm...com 6.5ºC .


----------



## huguh (10 Fev 2017 às 12:35)

Chuva moderada neste momento

Enviado do meu F3311 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2017 às 12:51)

Via telefone chegou a informação de que já esteve novamente a nevar no Sarzedo, mas foi somente um aguaceiro perdido...


----------



## vamm (10 Fev 2017 às 13:11)

Terça de madrugada choveu bem pela Serra da Estrela e numa visita "obrigatória" ao Covão d'Ametade era este o cenário, as águas transbordavam, haviam imensos riachos a correr para lá e estava tudo completamente alagado. Nunca tinha visto este cantinho com TANTA água.

Só para que também fique registado, ontem a Sierra de Béjar estava linda vista da Torre.


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 13:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Por muito que custe a admitir a alguns... pra já fiasco.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk



Não considero fiasco, porque aconteceu +/- o que estava previsto. Só podemos considerar fiasco se as previsões forem ao lado, o que parece que não aconteceu, já que até agora parece só ter havido neve a sério acima do 800m, abaixo disso seria(será?) sempre bónus ou situações pontuais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 13:30)

MSantos disse:


> Não considero fiasco, porque aconteceu +/- o que estava previsto. Só podemos considerar fiasco se as previsões forem ao lado, o que parece que não aconteceu, já que até agora parece só ter havido neve a sério acima do 800m, abaixo disso seria(será?) sempre bónus ou situações pontuais.



Obviamente que me refiro às previsões de 500 e até 400 metros que circularam por aí...


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 13:30)

Aguaceiros neste momento com, 4.8ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

Fotos do Marão? Sff

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 13:45)

Chove bem neste momento, a temperatura ronda os 3ºC/4ºC onde estou, 450m


----------



## MSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Obviamente que me refiro às previsões de 500 e até 400 metros que circularam por aí...



Essas previsões não foram avançadas por nenhuma entidade oficial... pouco ou nada valiam.

Os modelos chegaram a prever um evento épico, mas com o avançar dos dias foram recuando até acabarem por prever +/- o que aconteceu, ou seja um evento banal a cotas médias-altas. Fiasco seria ontem terem previsto 400m e hoje ter nevado aos 800m.

(EDIT: 13:58) Mas o evento ainda não acabou, ainda pode haver surpresas.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 13:56)

Água-neve aos 700m, Vila Unhais da Serra


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 14:17)

Já estamos de acordo... evento banal... era aí que queria chegar. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 14:18)

Mas ainda pode haver surpresas... oxalá... mas eu não acredito nelas! 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Fev 2017 às 14:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mas ainda pode haver surpresas... oxalá... mas eu não acredito nelas!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


As surpresas a ocorrerem seria de manhã, penso eu. Nota-se que há frio e altitude mas não há instabilidade suficiente para que haja um aguaceiro forte e duradouro que faça descer a temperatura, só assim haveria surpresas. Há pouco num aguaceiro curto passei de 9º para 7º em 5 minutos, o que significa que se o aguaceiro fosse mais forte e duradouro a temperatura ia cair bem mais e como a humidade agora está mais baixa podiam ocorrer as tais surpresas. Pessoalmente não acredito em nada abaixo dos 600m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 14:36)

Boas...muito escuro a SSW...a está próxima ,com 8.5ºC...máxima de momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Mais fotos da Gralheira , esta manhã: 























https://www.facebook.com/serranitasdagralheira.cinfaes


----------



## Weatherman (10 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Está a nevar intensamente na serra do caramulo


----------



## Dan (10 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Um episódio bem mais fraco que o de domingo passado, por aqui.

Desta vez a precipitação foi muito escassa. As acumulações ocorreram a cotas mais elevadas que as do passado dia 5.

A meio da manhã de hoje, ainda acumulação acima dos  900/1000m.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 15:03)

Boas...já chegou  e fria ,com 6.0ºC.


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 15:17)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deve estar a nevar com grande intensidade na Serra da Freita e em Montemuro, grande mancha de precipitação esta/vai passar por cima das serras:




Na Gralheira, está a nevar:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 15:28)

Boas ...tudo tapado,continua a chuva e fria,com esta chuva fria,as serras para os lados de Oleiros e arredores serão de certeza em forma de neve ,com 5.2ºC e 7.1mm.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 15:36)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...tudo tapado,continua a chuva e fria,com esta chuva fria,as serras para os lados de Oleiros e arredores serão de certeza em forma de neve ,com 5.2ºC e 7.1mm.



Sim, oleiros quase de certeza. Pelo menos a zona do Estreito até ao alto da serra do Muradal, e a descida pelo alto da Isna de Oleiros (serra de alveolos, 1084m).


----------



## mMateus (10 Fev 2017 às 15:49)

Em Oleiros a Serra de Alveolos já esta toda branquinha ... Muradal, não sei.


----------



## Albifriorento (10 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

Boas, a manhã até ia bem, isto é, até às 11:30, aí o S. Pedro despejou tudo em cima de mim, até granizo.

Por agora continua a chuva, ora mais forte, ora mais fraca. Nem uma única aberta.

EDIT:


Paulo H disse:


> Chove com algum pedrisco à mistura (tipo areia).


Vê lá se adivinhas quem é que apanhou com ela em cima?


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 15:54)

mMateus disse:


> Em Oleiros a Serra de Alveolos já esta toda branquinha ... Muradal, não sei.



As aldeias de moucho, sardeiras, moutinhosa e fojo da serra, terão neve?


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

Agora aos 1000m.
Várzea da Serra


----------



## mMateus (10 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

Paulo H disse:


> As aldeias de moucho, sardeiras, moutinhosa e fojo da serra, terão neve?


... não me parece. 

Visto aqui da Vila ... acumulação só da Fonte da Isna (+/-) para cima.


----------



## rochas (10 Fev 2017 às 16:12)

Boas, 

Em Oleiros só há acumulação a partir dos 850 metros.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 16:34)

Boas ,continuam os aguaceiros pesados a caírem ,temperatura a descer lentamente,com 4.2ºC e 10.4mm.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2017 às 16:37)

Por Viseu esteve a tarde toda com ar de neve só que sem a dita. Ao contrário do que julguei até nem faltou precipitação. Tem chovido bem esta tarde.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 16:40)

Aguaceiros com 3.4ºC, vai descendo aos poucos mas sem queda de neve


----------



## JoaoCanario (10 Fev 2017 às 17:15)

Boas, por aqui começaram-se agora a ver alguns flocos de neves (muito poucos) no meio da chuva!
Teixoso arredores da Covilhã 560m!


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

JoaoCanario disse:


> Boas, por aqui começaram-se agora a ver alguns flocos de neves (muito poucos) no meio da chuva!
> Teixoso arredores da Covilhã 560m!


Entao a cota de neve devera andar pelos 700m...


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 17:40)

Ja vi nevar hoje  aos 700m 
As 16.30 saida da empresa e caía agua neve, isto aos 450m e fui ate a zona mais alta da Vila 700m e nevava bem, farrapos bem grandes com temperatura nos 0,5ºC marcava carro.
Agora estou a 550m e chove pouco com alguns farrapos pelo meio da chuva, vamos ver ate a meia noite o que la vem, temperatura ronda os 2ºC


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

agua neve de novo, com belas farrapas, aos 550m, um belo astro de neve e vesse ao longe belas cortinas de neve


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 17:59)

Reparei agora, a conduzir o carro, que a chuva se estilhaça no vidro, com cristais! Portanto a neve deve estar aos 700m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 18:00)

Boa sorte!!! Registos mandem registos... 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

Estou no castelo a 480m alt, e já se vêem 10% farrapos de neve.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 18:09)

20% e são grossos bolas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 18:10)

Será graupel? 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 18:16)

Acho que estao a nevar em manteigas:
http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html
Aos 600m (penso eu)


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 18:19)

Não, é tipo penas! Agora 40%


----------



## jPdF (10 Fev 2017 às 18:21)

Paulo, qual a temperatura?

Enviado do meu Nexus 5X através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

jonas disse:


> Acho que estao a nevar em manteigas:
> http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html
> Aos 600m (penso eu)



Sim, está a nevar :


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 18:22)

jonas disse:


> Acho que estao a nevar em manteigas:
> http://meteomanteigas.com/webcam.html
> Aos 600m (penso eu)


Notase bem agora, os telhados estao a ficar branquinhos..


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2017 às 18:23)

Cheguei ao Sarzedo e dentro da localidade está assim...

E a estrada estava a complicar-se...

Continua a nevar, com o termómetro a marcar 0.5°C.


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 18:25)

Na covilha estao 0.6 graus e deve estar a nevar...


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

Confirmo está a nevar na Covilhã 500/600m 

Já mando vídeo


----------



## Meteolouco (10 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

subi aos 800 metros e já nevava embora fosse neve molhada, o carro marcava +0,8ºC, se a precipitação se aguentar ainda poderemos ter um bom evento durante alguma parte da noite


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 18:33)

Boas...a chuva pesada não para de cair,,com 3.3ºC e 16.0mm.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 18:35)

Covilha


----------



## JoaoCanario (10 Fev 2017 às 18:39)

Na Covilhã nevava até ao pelourinho, na parte alta da cidade está a pegar e neva bem!!! Há muito que não via algo assim!!! Em breve meto fotos..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 18:39)

Alguém sabe como está o Marão?? 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 18:44)

Volta a nevar em Montalegre. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonyyy (10 Fev 2017 às 18:44)

Guarda ao fim da tarde
 via jornal aGuarda facebook

https://m.facebook.com/settings?refsrc=https://m.facebook.com/auth.php&_rdr#!/aguarda.jornal/


----------



## Beric D (10 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

Dentro de 1 hora irei fazer a A24 de Viseu até Vila Pouca de Aguiar. Sendo que a certa altura  a autoestrada atinge os 1050 metros de altitude, estará a nevar?
Não há problemas de circulação devido a neve?


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

Se toda a precipitação que está a cair fosse só neve tínhamos um nevão jeitoso mas por agora é metade farrapas metade água.

2.1ºC a 680mts


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 18:53)

aqui 40% neve, ja se nota nos carros, era baixar  1ºC e tinha-mos um belo nevão, na zona alta da vila esta nevar bem e ja acumula


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

grande nevao ta cair agora, so neve, brutal


----------



## jPdF (10 Fev 2017 às 19:12)

No distrito de Viseu, a 900 metros, perto de Touro, Vila Nova de Paiva apenas água neve com 1°


----------



## cova beira (10 Fev 2017 às 19:17)

o Fundão tem um microclima muito bom para neve ás 18:30 já ficava tudo branco a sensivelmente 500 metros por aqui no tortosendo a 550 já estão os telhados brancos e começa a pegar no asfalto eu sempre disse que este evento traria surpresas à encosta sul da serra de estrela


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 19:20)

jPdF, não tenho termômetro no carro, mas quando estava no castelo, o albimeteo indicou 3.3C, pelo que somando mais 100m, a temperatura no castelo estaria à volta dos 2.6C.

Aqui na parte baixa da cidade não dá para observar os flocos, é só chuva com cristais quando bate nos vidros. Mas pronto já valeu o passeio lá acima, eram uns belos farrapos, nada de graupel! Por momentos parecia só neve.


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:24)

Está a cair um belo de um nevão na Covilhã!! Neva pouco e está a ficar nevoeiro !!


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:28)

Ja acumula?


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

A escala/rede dos modelos não tem definição suficiente, para prever eventos mais localizados. 

Provavelmente alguns núcleos fragmentados mais frios passam pela beira baixa (os modelos não os detetam), e como à superfície já estava bastante frio com os aguaceiros da tarde com pedrisco à mistura, tornou possível a ocorrência fora do previsto.


----------



## k1d_16 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

Pareço um puto de 3 anos que nunca viu nevar... só espero que se prolongue pela noite... Neva na Covilhã com intensidade acumulação na parte alta... depois meto fotos... por agora vou-me deliciar mais um pouco xD


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

A escala/rede dos modelos não tem definição suficiente, para prever eventos mais localizados. 

Provavelmente alguns núcleos fragmentados mais frios passam pela beira baixa (os modelos não os detetam), e como à superfície já estava bastante frio com os aguaceiros da tarde com pedrisco à mistura, tornou possível a ocorrência fora do previsto.


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

jonas disse:


> Ja acumula?



Já acumula nos carros e em cima dos parapeitos das janelas!

Ja mando foto.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2017 às 19:36)

Neva com grande intensidade em Loriga. (Há mais uma hora)


----------



## Mikovski (10 Fev 2017 às 19:38)

Webcam de Seia com neve:
http://rcswebcam.no-ip.info/axis-cgi/jpg/image.cgi?resolution=1280x1024&compression=10&color=1&clock=1&date=1&text=1&textstring=Seia e Aldeia da Serra


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:42)

Acumular forte e feio na Covilhã!! Grande Nevão.

Pareço uma criança


----------



## JoaoCanario (10 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

https://postimg.org/image/853wlad4p/
https://postimg.org/image/433f6qt41/
https://postimg.org/image/bclyptzyp/

Essas fotos são da parte alta da Covilhã 700/800m!!!
Ai está!! Teixoso neva bem a 560m!
Já não me lembro de ver um evento assim!!


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 19:48)

Covilhã


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2017 às 19:49)

O rei da festa hoje vai ser a Covilhã ....Parabéns amigos! Deixem fotos para nós lavarmos a alma!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Fev 2017 às 19:51)

no FUNDÃO neva desde a 18:00 acumulação impressionante neste curto espaço de tempo, tenho alguns videos mas não sei como aqui colocar, começam os problemas no transito alguns atravessanços na minha rua e na rotunda que tenho mesmo em frente, este sim uma surpresa de nevão á séria e desta vez ganhou o GFS, que espectáculo com flocos imensos, estou radiante como os pequeninos que já se divertem com "guerras de bolas", mas estou preocupado pois a minha filhota foi em visita de estudo a Tomar e só agora saíram de lá vai ser difícil os autocarros chegarem ao Fundão, mas muita fé que tudo correrá pelo melhor.


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 19:56)

Aguem sabe se nevou (ou neva) em Viseu?


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

jonas disse:


> Aguem sabe se nevou (ou neva) em Viseu?



Estive lá há uns 40min e nem sinal de neve, o carro marcava uma temperatura de 4ºC(não tem resolução às décimas), talvez esteja a cair água-neve no aeródromo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2017 às 20:01)

jonas disse:


> Aguem sabe se nevou (ou neva) em Viseu?


Penso que não neva em Viseu ...A precipitação de neve agora é na cova da beira, são os sortudos da noite/dia...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 20:04)

Aqui já começa a abrandar mas ainda neva, acumulou pouco nas estradas aos 680mts. Zonas de arvoredo ou jardins parecem ter mais. Actual 1.4ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

E o record de temperatura mais elevada do distrito vai para... até tenho vergonha de revelar a temperatura para não variar. Chuva moderada e um forno de 5.7ºC há horas, entretanto o Caramulo deve estar a ficar bonito. Parece haver frio suficiente e a chuva tem sido abundante.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2017 às 20:12)

Hoje ao fim da tarde fui ao concelho deOliveira de Frades, visitar os meus avós, havia neve ao longe na Serra da Freita a partir dos 950m +\-

Muita chuva na viagem de regresso, temperatura oscilou entre os 4 e os 5°C.

Foto do rio Vouga, a montante da barragem de Ribeiradio


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2017 às 20:14)

Grande nevão por Loriga....


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 20:15)

Segundo familiares, no Sabugal, a cerca de 800 metros de altitude só chuvisca.
Curiosamente, segundo relatos no Facebook, nevou nas áreas mais baixas do concelho, como na Moita Jardim e na Bendada, a altitudes de cerca de 650 metros.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2017 às 20:16)

jonas disse:


> Aguem sabe se nevou (ou neva) em Viseu?



Não, em Viseu é muito complicado. Eu estou na zona mais alta da cidade e arredores imediatos, e apenas chove.

4°C
13.7mm acumulados
Chuva fraca


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:18)

Fotos que circulam nas redes sociais da Neve no Parque Nacional de Peneda Gerês


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2017 às 20:20)

Nickname disse:


> Não, em Viseu é muito complicado. Eu estou na zona mais alta fã cidade e arredores imediatos, e apenas chove.



Se nevasse aí a sério estaria um santo para cair do altar, eu já desisti de criar expectativas. Enquanto não tivermos uma siberiana de novo e precipitação associada não vale a pena pensar em grandes eventos para esta região.


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2017 às 20:23)

Continua a nevar no Sarzedo, aproximando-se dos 10 cms em algumas superfícies...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Boas...boa rega esta tarde ...já não chove,o céu continua nublado por nuvens baixas,com 2.4ºC e 20.0mm.


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Nevou na Serra do Caramulo pessoal


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 20:29)

Neva bem outra vez


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

Quando estava a nevar na Covilhã com mais intensidade!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

Acabo de falar com a minha irmã ao telefone que me disse que neva copiosamente aos 550m, com acumulação em todas as superfícies. Maior nevão na cidade desde janeiro de 2010!


----------



## JoaoCanario (10 Fev 2017 às 20:44)

Aqui no Teixoso/Aredores da Covilhã está assim!! 560m
Grande Nevão á alguns 10 anos que não caia nada assim por aqui!!!


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 20:53)

há 20 minutos.. Agora parou de nevar.. vamos ver se não faltou já a precipitação..


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2017 às 20:55)

*GNR - Comando Territorial de Viseu em Distrito de Viseu.*
1 h ·
ESTRADAS CORTADAS (19H)

EN 321 . CINFÃES - PORTAS DE MONTEMURO - CASTRO DAIRE

EM 1231 . SÃO PEDRO DO SUL


Estrada entre o Caramulo e Águeda





Fotos do concelho de Castro Daire (tiradas do facebook do municipio)


----------



## JoaoCanario (10 Fev 2017 às 20:55)

Bajorious disse:


> há 20 minutos.. Agora parou de nevar.. vamos ver se não faltou já a precipitação..


No Teixoso continua a nevar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Bem bom! Parabéns aos contemplados... a Cova da Beira parece ter um íman para a neve... logo ao lado no Sabugal aos 800 metros... chuva! Mais 300 metros e chuva... alguém explique este fenómeno sff! 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Beric D (10 Fev 2017 às 20:58)

Neva com muita intensidade e acumulação na A24 entre Vila Real e Vila Pouca de Aguiar acima dos 900m neste momento. Havia trechos da estrada com neve... muito perigoso


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Bom, parece que a chuva vai agora pregar para outra freguesia, despediu-se de forma bem intensa, a temperatura desceu aos 5.0ºC e o céu permanece muito nublado com chuviscos.


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Há relatos no Facebook de que já neva no Sabugal e que está a acumular.


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Por Viseu só chove. Quando intensifica parece que aparecem alguns flocos no meio da chuva mas pode ser ilusão.


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

Agora sim a neve chegou ao sabugal!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

Pelas 20h30 foi assim. Agora parou de nevar.


Pelo radar vê-se a precipitação a "enrolar" mais para o lado de Penamacor, Sabugal, etc


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

Agora é claramente água-neve.


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 21:31)

A minha tia esta em unhais da serra, diz que esta a nevar com acumulaçao, a luz do hotel H2O foi abaixo devido a neve...


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

Agora que a temperatura está a baixar bem vai faltar a precipitação.


----------



## Gongas (10 Fev 2017 às 21:39)

Uma amiga minha disse-me que também nevou bastante no Fundão...já há muitos anos que não caia desta maneira.
Afinal já diziam que este evento era um fiasco...ouvi por aí...


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

Grande acumulação de neve na parte mais alta da cidade do Sabugal, no Bairro dos Pinhos (a mais ou menos 800 metros de altitude).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

jonas disse:


> A minha tia esta em unhais da serra, diz que esta a nevar com acumulaçao, a luz do hotel H2O foi abaixo devido a neve...



À tarde já estava  assim...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Ora eu acho que ninguém estava a espera de um negão tão grande nas beiras!!

Tenho pena do pessoal de Bragança...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## NBiscaia (10 Fev 2017 às 21:53)

Sameiro, Manteigas, Serra da Estrela. 600 metros de altitude.
Video às 20.30h.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:00)

Fundão


Souto da Casa


----------



## Stinger (10 Fev 2017 às 22:03)

Tenho impressão que o melhor foi para o interior centro e depois na zona do gerês Montalegre


----------



## jonyyy (10 Fev 2017 às 22:04)

Boa acumulação na guarda, mesmo na parte baixa da cidade 
Transito condicionado e provavelmente cortado no centro da cidade


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 22:06)

Fotografias do nevão no Sabugal, que familiares me enviaram:


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Fev 2017 às 22:07)

Pela Covilhã parou a neve. Na zona mais baixa da cidade houve acumulação.Vista do CHCB


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:11)

Guarda


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 22:13)

Acho que acumulou mais no Fundão do que na Covilhã.. 

Daqui a pouco parece que vai passar mais uma mancha de precipitação, vamos ver se neva. Continuam 1.3ºC.


----------



## jonaslor (10 Fev 2017 às 22:13)

por Loriga


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:21)

Impressionante acumulação no Fundão. 
A Gardunha deve estar brutal não?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

A 800m grande acumulação (fonte: _FB Covilhã cidade neve_):





Vídeo (_clicar aqui_) gravado à entrada da cidade, junto ao hospital, no limite (ou ligeiramente abaixo) da cota *500m: 
*




Imagem também no limiar da cota 500m (fonte: _FB Covilhã cidade neve_):


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

Está a nevar há mais de 2 horas aqui. Boa acumulação!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

Acumulação a 760m. Aqui esta a prova que os modelos nem sempre acertam mas o GFS vou sem dúvida o mais certo.


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2017 às 22:33)

Boas... Por aqui também muita neve,  
 amanha já meto  fotos
Temperatura atual 0ºC e 99%Hr


----------



## pedro_cvl (10 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

Volta a nevar na zona baixa da Covilhã


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2017 às 22:42)

Continua a nevar no Sabugal.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Fev 2017 às 22:42)

Boas...a chuva está de volta,com 2.7ºC...têm vindo a subir,de vai nos 21.0mm.


----------



## lordmag95 (10 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

Começa a nevar novamente na Covilhã aos 600m


----------



## panda (10 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

Começou outra vez a nevar com  -0.1ºC  e 99%Hr


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Em várzea, aos 880m, volta a neve a 100%.

Farrapos enormes. Já está a pegar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

Parabéns a todos os contemplados. Se a inveja matasse...


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

pedro_cvl disse:


> Volta a nevar na zona baixa da Covilhã



Na zona média/alta também, embora de menor intensidade do que ás 20h30. A precipitação deverá aumentar um pouco dentro de momentos, a ver se neva mais forte.. Actual 0.9ºC.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2017 às 22:51)

Aqui neva bastante novamente... Qual cota de neve qual que


----------



## Serrano (10 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Sem exagero, digo que é o maior nevão desde que vivo no Sarzedo (1999), com mais de 15 cms à porta de casa...


----------



## salgado (10 Fev 2017 às 22:58)

Mais umas fotos da minha rua, que volte face!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 23:03)

Neve na Serra de Lousã


----------



## Miguel96 (10 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

Muito bom na Covilhã. Neve com fartura


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2017 às 23:06)

A temperatura vai descendo graças às abertas. Talvez ainda consiga chegar aqui alguma precipitação de novo, vamos ver se se aguenta. Pode ser a derradeira oportunidade para Viseu poder presenciar alguma coisa.

Temperatua nos 3.7ºC. Deverá começar a subir exponencialmente assim que encobrir totalmente.

O que vinha mesmo a calhar era um vento moderado de leste para ver se secava um pouco o ambiente, iria faciltar muito mais as coisas lá por Viseu...


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2017 às 23:17)

Também tenho estado de olho no radar. Cá estarei para reportar.


----------



## Bajorious (10 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Talvez ainda consiga chegar aqui alguma precipitação de novo



Segundo o radar a precipitação segue na direcção Tondela/Viseu


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Fev 2017 às 23:24)

Espetacular nevão com que a Beira Alta está a levar, sim senhor  Webcam do meteomanteigas.com, cerca de 800m.


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 23:27)

e o gfs redimiu-se :-) apesar de ser o mais certeiro, actualização das 18Z


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2017 às 23:30)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Espetacular nevão com que a Beira Alta está a levar, sim senhor  Webcam do meteomanteigas.com, cerca de 800m.



Eu diria mais a Beira-Baixa, se bem que Fundão e Covilhã de baixo não têm muito.

E tendo em conta que o Sabugal, Guarda e Manteigas também se safaram bem, diria que a grande contemplada foi a Beira Interior.


Por aqui a temperatura está nos 3.3ºC, não chove.
Acumulado de 23.6mm, ao menos foi um bom dia de chuva, tendo em conta o Inverno que temos tido!!!


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

continua nevar menos que as ultimas horas, mas neva :-) amanha a tarde meto fotos


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

Aqui vai chovendo, segundo os dados do IPMA, chegou a temperatura desceu até 1C. Fui há pouco ao castelo, mas já nem sleet nem farrapos de neve à mistura. A cota está a subir por aqui, apesar de estar mais frio!

Há relatos de neve aqui 10km à volta, em escalos de baixo e de cima, sensivelmente à mesma altitude.

Parabéns aos contemplados com o nevão!


----------



## dahon (10 Fev 2017 às 23:44)

Para já chove. E muito provavelmente não passará disso, pois a partir de agora a tendência é a cota começar a subir.


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2017 às 00:04)

Talvez seja melhor não ir despejar o lixo... 20 cms dentro do Sarzedo!!!


----------



## sauron (11 Fev 2017 às 00:07)

Ainda vai nevando mas em menor quantidade. Fiz viagem desde o Fundão/Covilhã e confirmo que a acumulação foi muito grande pelo Fundão, mas mesmo assim, também grande nevão aqui na Covilhã  Toda a Cova da Beira está branquinha


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2017 às 00:23)

Inacreditável viagem até à Serra da Estrela desde Sesimbra. Era para dormir em Manteigas, mas foi impossível lá chegar. Tive de parar em Belmonte. Desde o túnel da Gardunha até aqui, sempre a nevar. Enorme acumulação, hei-de colocar as fotos mais tarde.


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2017 às 00:55)

Voltou a chuva, cai fraca....

3ºC
Acumulado: 1.3mm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Fev 2017 às 01:04)

Nickname disse:


> Acumulado de 23.6mm, ao menos foi um bom dia de chuva, tendo em conta o Inverno que temos tido!!!



O consolo dos 'pobres'.


----------



## jonyyy (11 Fev 2017 às 01:14)

Grande nevada por aqui.. Caos completo nas estradas, demorei 2 h00 a fazer 10 km do trabalho ate casa, mas quando cheguei valeu a pena


----------



## jonyyy (11 Fev 2017 às 01:16)

Recordem me la como se mete foto


----------



## jonyyy (11 Fev 2017 às 01:30)

[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 






[/IMG] 
:P


----------



## MSantos (11 Fev 2017 às 01:37)

Excelente evento para a Cova da Beira, parece ter sido onde saiu o Jackpot!! 

Parabéns pelas fotos e vídeos colocados e pelo excelente seguimento!


----------



## Fil (11 Fev 2017 às 01:52)

Parabéns aos contemplados!

Aqui no cantinho estou com 3,2ºC e céu nublado.

Extremos do dia: 1,9ºC / 7,2ºC.


----------



## joselamego (11 Fev 2017 às 02:13)

Parabéns aos contemplados. Cova da Beira, Montalegre e Guarda! Belas fotos!
Lamego terá que esperar para o próximo inverno... a temperatura de noite ainda foi de 2ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Fev 2017 às 07:59)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/cam_1.jpg

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (11 Fev 2017 às 08:24)

O Sarzedo acorda com uma bela paisagem, mas sem electricidade, com árvores partidas, estrada intransitável, enfim, literalmente um nevão!!!


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Fev 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia!...


----------



## AnDré (11 Fev 2017 às 08:43)

Em Várzea faltou a precipitação.

De momento o cenário é este aos 880m.


----------



## Jpm88 (11 Fev 2017 às 09:27)

Hoje de manhã no Tortosendo!


----------



## Cesar (11 Fev 2017 às 10:15)

Céu nublado e frio.


----------



## cfmm (11 Fev 2017 às 10:31)

bom dia,
alguém me sabe informar se existe neve na zona do castelo da Lousã? Gostava de ir ver a neve, mas não tenho carro e só iria conseguir ir a pé até essa zona.. Mas devido a altitude, não sei se existirá neve nessa zona da serra

obrigada!


----------



## salgado (11 Fev 2017 às 10:32)

Sabugal há um bocado...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2017 às 10:47)

Bons dias ...só nublado e vento ,com 7.1ºC e de hoje parou nos 1.0mm.

Dados de ontem 1.7ºC / 8.5ºC de 21.1mm...boa rega.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

cfmm disse:


> bom dia,
> alguém me sabe informar se existe neve na zona do castelo da Lousã? Gostava de ir ver a neve, mas não tenho carro e só iria conseguir ir a pé até essa zona.. Mas devido a altitude, não sei se existirá neve nessa zona da serra
> 
> obrigada!



O castelo fica a menos de 300 metros, infelizmente não chegou a tanto 



Miguel96 disse:


> Neve na Serra de Lousã



Uma coisa, quando quiserem fazer posts da Serra da Lousã, penso que podem fazê-lo à vontade no Seguimento Litoral Centro  Os concelhos de Castanheira de Pêra e Lousã estão incluídos nesse seguimento.


----------



## Miguel96 (11 Fev 2017 às 13:27)

Serra do Caramulo hoje, bonitas fotos


----------



## Nickname (11 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Céu muito nublado
10ºC

Do que observo à vista desarmada, a Serra da Estrela está toda branquinha a partir dos 1000metros +/-, na zona norte da Serra a cota parece baixar inclusive um pouco, e a neve prolonga-se uns kms pelo planalto acima.
O Caramulo  tinha neve apenas nos últimos 100 metros da Serra às 13:30h, assim como a Freita/Gralheira.
O Montemuro tambem está carregadinho, mas não sei precisar bem a partir de que altitude.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2017 às 16:08)

Boas...só nublado e vento ,com 10.9ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2017 às 16:50)

O Caramulo tinha uma miséria de Neve, nem me apeteceu fotografar... e como sempre só mais na parte norte. Ainda estou para perceber porque é que a neve acumula sempre mais na parte norte (que até é mais baixa) já junto a Vouzela... 

É que aqui na metade sul e central, só havia qualquer coisa visivel no Caramulinho e também alguma coisa para aí a partir dos 900m acima da vila do Caramulo.

E pronto meus amigos, parece que depois disto os modelos insistem em matar o pouco que resta deste Inverno... Pelos vistos nem vai dar para ver o Caramulo pintado de branco como no ano passado. Não vou suportar de novo termos uma Primavera antecipada este mês


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2017 às 17:42)

Boas...pouco nublado pela zona,no horizonte a sul ...muito nublado e escuro,com 9.8ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Manteigas hoje, acumulação muito boa. Cerca de 20 cm, chegava nalgumas zonas junto a paredes a quase 0,5 m. Nevão épico por estas bandas, agora ainda há bastante neve.































Na segunda, coloco mais do Covão d'Ametade e arredores. Mais de 0,5 m de acumulação em solo aberto.


----------



## Gongas (11 Fev 2017 às 19:05)

Brutal...brutal...as imagens da Cova da Beira e Serra da Estrela, região que conheço muito bem. Incrível a acumulação no Fundão e em Manteigas.
Pena não poder ir este fim de semana, pois amanhã grande parte irá derreter com a chuva.
Atrevo-me a dizer que terá sido o nevão da década!!!.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2017 às 19:34)

Boas...já ...fraca,com 8.7ºC.


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2017 às 20:56)

Fotos de ontem aqui no Tortosendo a 542m


----------



## panda (11 Fev 2017 às 21:02)

Fotos de hoje as 10h30m da Cova da Beira. O neve acumulada no pluviômetro rendeu 14.0mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

Boas...aguaceiros,com 8.4ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Fev 2017 às 00:09)

*Fundão *

Fotos de Diamantino Gonçalves


----------



## Bajorious (12 Fev 2017 às 00:19)

Actual 6.3ºC  82%hr


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Fev 2017 às 01:11)

*Covilhã - 10/02/2017*

Não são as que mostram mais neve, mas são as mais bonitas que encontrei nas redes sociais...

*Pedro Seixo Rodrigues*




*Pedro Lopes*




*Pedro Lopes*


----------



## Serrano (12 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

5.1°C no Sarzedo, com muita chuva, que vai derretendo a neve de forma bem visível.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Bons dias .

Chuva de noite e continua ,vento moderado de ESE,com 10.4ºC e vai nos 12.0mm.

Dados de ontem 3.0ºC / 11.6ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

Manhã de chuva por Mangualde e norte da Estrela, vou tentar publicar a foto com um familiar me enviou da beleza da Estrela pintada de branco =)


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

É notória acumulação acima da cidade de Gouveia, ou seja, a partir dos 800/900 metros está bem carregada. A cidade de Gouveia fica do lado esquerdo da imagem ao fundo.


----------



## Norther (12 Fev 2017 às 11:56)

Bom dia, dia de chuva por vezes intensa com 9,2ºC com vento fraco NE.

Deixo aqui um video da noite de sexta feira na Vila do Tortosendo feito por mim, 10/02/2017


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 12:00)

Covilhã


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2017 às 13:40)

Boas...a manhã têm sido chuva de gravanada ,hora chove...hora não chove ,com 10.8ºC e vento moderado ,de chuva vai nos 13.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

Manhã chuvosa
12°C
Acumulado: 8mm


----------



## lordmag95 (12 Fev 2017 às 16:34)

Que chuva torrencial na Covilhã!!


----------



## huguh (12 Fev 2017 às 17:32)

bela chuvada por aqui também


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2017 às 18:24)

Boas ...começou agora chover bem ...parece que agora é para durar ,com 9.8ºC e 17.0mm.


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Boa tarde, depois de sábado não ter chovido, hoje tem sido constante a chuva por vezes forte, de momento 11,3°C e 13,7mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

"E na Paisagem Protegida da Serra da Gardunha...neva"


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2017 às 19:26)

"No Gerês, a neve caiu na medida certa" 
As quedas de água são ao montes...






Album: https://www.facebook.com/hotelcarvalhoaraujogeres/photos/?tab=album&album_id=1371130336293236


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

Boas... Chove bem, com 8.5ºC e 94%Hr
acumulada 40.5mm


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2017 às 19:41)

Boas...ainda não parou ,vento moderado de SES,com 9.9ºC e 23.0mm.


----------



## NBiscaia (12 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Deixo algumas imagens que fui capturando na noite de 6ta e manhã de Sábado. Sem duvida o maior nevão deste século teria que recuar até 1998 ou 1996 para encontrar um nevão similar no interior da Serra da Estrela. Começou a nevar com grande intensidade às 18.00 de 6ta e só parou de madrugada. Estivemos isolados e sem energia elétrica desde as 23.00h até à manhã de Sábado, passava o limpa neves e passados 5 minutos a estrada estava intransitável. Hoje foi dia de avaliar estragos o número de árvores caidas e partidas é impressionante.
Sameiro/Manteigas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Fev 2017 às 21:42)

Boas....por cá continua,com 9.2ºC e 27.0mm.


----------



## Norther (12 Fev 2017 às 22:25)

Boas noites, hoje dia chuvoso com temperatura rondar os 9ºC máxima

Imagens tiradas para Cova da Beira desta tarde, já despida de neve, desde a zona mais alta da vila do Tortosendo, com cortinas de chuva a caminho...


----------



## panda (12 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

8.1ºC e 97%Hr
acumulada 58.0mm


----------



## Serrano (13 Fev 2017 às 12:57)

Mais umas fotos deste nevão no Sarzedo (Covilhã)...
































Espero que gostem, eheheh...


----------



## huguh (13 Fev 2017 às 13:46)

aguaceiros moderados e certinhos desde o meio dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2017 às 15:03)

Boas ...bons momentos de sol hoje  ,com algumas descargas de de vez em quando ,com 12.3ºC e algum vento...de vai nos 2.0mm.

Dados de ontem 7.5ºC / 13.2ºC e de 30.3mm.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

@NBiscaia, lindas fotos!!! 
Obrigado por partilhar este cenário que nem parece português... Este tipo de eventos, apesar de não ser propriamente severo, até era bonito de ser partilhado em páginas mais abrangentes que as de meteorologia portuguesas. A página Severe Weather Europe é uma delas, e estas fotos têm categoria para serem mostradas, tal como outras que são aqui publicadas, à Europa. Portugal, um país ameno, mas onde também faz uns dias assim...de muito branco


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2017 às 16:09)

Boas...de momento com sol,vento moderado e fresco,com 12.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2017 às 18:43)

Boas...mais limpo ,vento mais fraco ,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

Boas...fim de tarde calma e já sem vento ,com 9.5ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Fev 2017 às 20:32)

Boas, temperatura a baixar com 7,3°C e 2,5mm com céu a ficar pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

Boas...sem vento a temperatura vai embalada a descer ,com 6.8ºC...mínima do dia de momento...


----------



## Bajorious (13 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

boas. 6.1ºC  95%hr. Vai descendo aos poucos


----------



## Nickname (14 Fev 2017 às 01:31)

Tem chovido bem desde a meia-noite
6.2ºC
Acumulado: 8mm


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2017 às 07:15)

Bom dia, céu muito nublado, não chove de momento, 10,9°C e 7,0mm de precipitação.


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Fev 2017 às 07:16)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2017 às 10:58)

Bons dias .

Mais alguma chuva durante a noite e madrugada ,de momento só nublado,com 10.0ºC e de 6.0mm.

Dados de ontem 6.7ºC / 13.6ºC e 2.0mm de .


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Fev 2017 às 12:02)

Depois de ter mostrado Manteigas aqui neste tópico, ficam umas fotos soltas do Covão d'Ametade e Penhas Douradas só para perceber a acumulação de neve. Quem quiser ver o rolo fotográfico todo dos Alpes (ups, Serra da Estrela), pode aceder aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ao-de-10-a12-fevereiro-2017.9180/#post-597906

Covão d'Ametade:











Penhas Douradas:











Subida Piornos:


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2017 às 12:05)

Boas...o sol com vontade de aparecer ...já sabia bem ,com 12.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

Por aqui tem chovido a manha inteira, como de noite que também choveu.
Agora não chove e a temperatura ronda os 8ºC.
Fim de semana promete ser óptimo na neve.


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2017 às 15:22)

chove a potes :-)


----------



## Albifriorento (14 Fev 2017 às 16:21)

Foi quase toda a manhã, uma pancada, e logo parava. Pelo sim pelo não, como trabalho na rua, hoje nem sequer tirei as calças do fato de oleado. Caiu mais uma pancada à coisa de 20m, pelo GFS, provavelmente uma das últimas nos próximos dias.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2017 às 18:32)

Boas...depois de um pancada de forte pelas 15h ,já não choveu mais ,meio nublado e sem vento ,com 10.8ºC e 8.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2017 às 20:44)

Boas...mais uma passagem de ,subiu a parada para os 9.0mm,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Boas...só nublado por nuvens baixas a virem na direção de ESE ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 14.8ºC e 9.0mm.


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

Acabou de cair mais uma bela chuvada, e deve ser a ultima dos próximos dias.
A temperatura ronda os 8ºC

Mais umas imagens da Cova da Beira, Tortosendo, tiradas por mim no dia 10/02/2017.












Ja a neve derreter a grande velocidade










na minha quinta :-) os patos gostaram ja as galinhas!


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Fev 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia, céu pouco nublado com 80℅HR e 5,8°C


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Fev 2017 às 09:53)

Norther disse:


> Fim de semana promete ser óptimo na neve.



Verifico que nas previsões do Windguru para Linhares da Beira vai nevar na noite de Sábado e no Domingo vai haver vento. Ainda assim não parece mau de todo para arejar o bolor dos skis. Será que Domingo está estragado?

Já agora, bom dia Interior Norte e Centro 


http://old.windguru.cz/pt/index.php?sc=6875&switchlang=1


----------



## Norther (15 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

Maria, parece que as previsões estão querer mudar com aquela cut-off de norte para sul, o dia de sol que prometia parece que pode virar a tempo instável e então na Torre!! veremos ate final do dia de amanha para ter mais certezas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2017 às 10:40)

Bom dia ...nuvens altas e com 10.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (15 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Boas. Por aqui segue com 11.3ºC e 66%hr. Nublado por nuvens altas


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2017 às 12:41)

Boas...nuvens altas e sol meio entremeado ,vento virou para ESE e aumentou ,temperatura a subir,com 13.5ºC.


----------



## panda (15 Fev 2017 às 13:16)

Boas... Céu nublado com sol aparecer por vezes
Temperatura 13.3ºC e 62%Hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2017 às 15:28)

Boas...nuvens altas e mais compactas ,sem sol,o vento virou  mais para W e abrandou,com 14.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2017 às 19:23)

Boas...voltamos aos dias calmos ,com 12.3ºC e ainda nuvens altas .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Fev 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...nuvens altas e vento fraco,com 11.3ºC e 50%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.2ºC / 15.0ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Fev 2017 às 07:38)

Bom dia, por aqui 1,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2017 às 10:29)

Bons dias .

Voltamos aos dias de céu limpo e com sol ...já fazia falta o sol ,com 12.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2017 às 10:57)

Boas ...hoje já vê a temperatura a subir ...gostoso ...com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Fev 2017 às 11:06)

bom dia. Manhã de primavera. Ao sol está-se bem mas à sombra ainda estão 9.7ºC  75%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

Boas ...mais quente na rua ,janelas abertas viradas para o sol...para aquecer a casa,está um ,lá fora 14.9ºC e algum vento de ESE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2017 às 15:01)

Está uma boa tarde...mais quente ,com 16.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Fev 2017 às 18:55)

Boas. Temperatura desce aos poucos, actual 9.8ºC  73%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Fev 2017 às 22:08)

Boas...limpo e vento muito fraco,com 10.5ºC 56%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.7ºC / 16.7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Fev 2017 às 23:37)

Esta madrugada o sensor que deixei no fundo de vila, Várzea da Serra, registou uma mínima de -2,3ºC.

A estação que está instalada no cimo de vila ficou-se pelos 0,1ºC.

A precipitação este mês vai nos 200,2mm.


----------



## panda (16 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

Boas... Hoje o dia foi de céu limpo
Temperatura 8.0ºC e 82%Hr

Dados de hoje *5.9ºC* / *16.6ºC*


----------



## Bajorious (16 Fev 2017 às 23:59)

De momento 7.3ºC / 85%hr com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Fev 2017 às 07:37)

Bom dia, 1,0°C sem geada visível


----------



## Bajorious (17 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

Bom dia. Mais uma manhã de céu limpo. Estão 9.7ºC  72%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2017 às 13:44)

Boa tarde ...sol total ,com 16.0ºC...bom para aquecer a casa .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2017 às 18:04)

Boas...final tarde calmo ,só algumas nuvens altas de passagem ,com 15.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## huguh (17 Fev 2017 às 18:23)

bela tarde hoje, quase já dava para andar de tshirt.
bom sol


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

Boas...limpo e algum vento,com 11.2ºC e 60%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.9ºC / 16.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Fev 2017 às 00:41)

Boas. Actualmente estão 8.4ºC e 74%hr. Limpo com vento fraco. Aguardemos por amanhã para ver se caem umas pingas jeitosas


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2017 às 02:14)

Pelo Covão d'Ametade esta tarde!
Restos do grande nevão do dia 10!























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 10:21)

Bons dias ...hoje para variar...sem sol ,nuvens altas e médias,valia mais o sol ,com 11.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (18 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

10.3°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado e chuva no horizonte...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 14:11)

Boas...mais nuvens e vento moderado de WNW...já houve pingos ,com 13.8ºC.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Fev 2017 às 15:02)

Bela Carga de água


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

Boas ...mais sol e nuvens,com 14.8ºC e vento moderado .


----------



## huguh (18 Fev 2017 às 16:20)

vai chuviscando


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 16:30)

Boas ...mais sol e menos nuvens ,com 12.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

bastante escuro o céu a sul!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 18:38)

Boas...mais limpo e vento de NW,com 10.5ºC.


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2017 às 19:59)

Alguns aguaceiros de neve acima dos 1600m intercalado com abertas esta tarde no Maciço Central da serra da Estrela.


































Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2017 às 20:30)

Aguaceiro de neve neste momento nas Penhas da Saúde. Já acumula!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 22:05)

Boas...algumas nuvens a servir de manta ,com 9.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 7.8ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Fev 2017 às 23:24)

Boas...tudo igual ,com 9.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Fev 2017 às 00:45)

Boa noite. Foi um dia com nuvens médias intercaladas com sol e meia-dúzia de pingos. Pensava eu que ia chover mais .

Por agora estão 6.6ºC  76%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Bons dias .

Sol e vento ...com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Serrano (19 Fev 2017 às 10:49)

Vai brilhando o sol no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 7.9°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

Boas ...mais nuvens e o vento continua a incomodar e ,com 14.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

Torre 

Sincelo




































Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Z13 (19 Fev 2017 às 13:02)

Barragem do Padre Alfredo
Covão do Ferro






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2017 às 13:20)

Excelentes e gelados registos @Z13!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 14:15)

Boas ...sol...nuvens e ventania danada ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (19 Fev 2017 às 16:15)

@Z13 temos sido presenteados com fotos fantásticas. Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 18:24)

Boas...como sempre...mais um final de tarde em calma total...nada se mexe ,com 13.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

Vai descendo ,com 11.3ºC 51%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

De momento...10.9ºC e nada se mexe .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Fev 2017 às 23:04)

Boas...para finalizar o dia...sem vento ...estrelado ,com 10.5ºC 59%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.7ºC / 15.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2017 às 01:21)

boas. Temp actual de 9.4ºC e 61%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Fev 2017 às 07:21)

Bom dia, céu limpo e geada com 0,3°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2017 às 08:11)

Bons dias .

Hoje com sol há nascença ,com 7.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

Boas ...já com o sol em alta ,lá fora vai nos 12.9ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## Bajorious (20 Fev 2017 às 11:19)

Bom dia. Por aqui vai nos 11.1ºC e 58%hr

A mínima foi coisa pouca, só 5.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2017 às 12:22)

Boas ...mais quente e o vento já rola com mais intensidade ,com 14.7ºC.


----------



## Z13 (20 Fev 2017 às 15:16)

Por Bragança ainda fomos negativos!? *-0,1ºC* às 06h52. Não observei geada.
Neste momento céu limpo, 17,6ºC e uma HR de apenas 16%.


----------



## Cesar (20 Fev 2017 às 18:01)

Boas durante o dia de hoje teve um dia de sol com vento por vezes com rajadas.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Boas...uma boa tarde de sol para o meu povo andar na rua ,limpo e quase sem vento ,com 12.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Fev 2017 às 22:08)

Boas...limpo e vento fraco de NNE,com 10.8ºC 47%HR.

Dados de hoje 7.0ºC / 16.4ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Fev 2017 às 01:34)

Boa noite. O vento diminuiu e a temperatura também, estão 9.0ºC e 50%hr.


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2017 às 06:51)

Bom dia, geada visível com -1,2°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Fev 2017 às 07:57)

Céu limpo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2017 às 08:02)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia com sol há nascença ,com 7.7ºC e vento de NNE.


----------



## Z13 (21 Fev 2017 às 10:50)

Bom dia!
Céu limpo e *13,4ºC*. O vento está mais intenso!
A mínima foi de *1,1ºC.*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2017 às 14:46)

Boas ...tarde mais quente do mês ,e a poeira a chegar do sul ,com 18.5ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2017 às 19:38)

Boas...com 14.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Fev 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...tudo calmo ,algum vento fraco,com 12.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 7.2ºC / 18.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2017 às 01:15)

Boa noite. Céu limpo, brisa ligeira.

11.2ºC  40%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Fev 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia, hoje não há geada mas está frio, céu com algumas nuvens altas e 0,8°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2017 às 08:08)

Bons dias .

Céu limpo com poeira ,com 10.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2017 às 08:17)

Bom dia, temperatura por aqui ronda 4ºC e nota-se bem a poeira do Saara na atmosfera, horizonte rosado e o sol não brilha como de costume.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia. A poeira marca presença e por isso o sol não é tão forte e limpo. Vento fraco.

10.7º  57%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2017 às 12:15)

Boas ...poeirada no ar ,vento aumentar de WSW ,com 16.9ºC...bom ambiente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2017 às 15:53)

Boas ...poeira e mais quente hoje,com 19.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## panda (22 Fev 2017 às 19:22)

Boas...Ao longo do dia foi-se instalando poeira
Temperatura 14.2ºC e 54%Hr

Dados de hoje  *5.9ºC* /* 19.3ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Fev 2017 às 22:24)

Boas...limpo e algum vento de NNE,com 14.1ºC 39%HR.

Dados de hoje 9.4ºC / 19.3ºC.


----------



## Cesar (22 Fev 2017 às 23:41)

Dia menos ventoso, com mais poeira, temperatura confortavel


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Fev 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia, hoje está menos frio, mesmo assim o a o termómetro marca 3,6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2017 às 08:13)

Bons dias .

Hoje ainda mais poeirada...o sol parece um pequeno circulo ,com 12.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2017 às 11:55)

Por Bragança a poeira quase fez desaparecer o azul do céu...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2017 às 14:49)

Boas...hoje a poeira ainda é mais forte ,ambiente abafado...parece verão ,com 18.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2017 às 17:47)

Boas...céu igual ,com 15.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

Boas...tudo calmo,sem vento ,com 11.2ºC...mínima de momento.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Fev 2017 às 01:03)

por aqui estão 9.8ºC e 73%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2017 às 08:10)

Bons dias .

Menos poeira no ar e céu limpo ,com 9.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 10.1ºC / 18.4ºC.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2017 às 10:08)

Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas em trás os montes, com uma mínima de *1,9ºC*.
A temperatura actual está nos *8,1ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2017 às 11:57)

Boas ...menos poeira ...sol mais quente,com 17.6ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2017 às 12:12)

Boas,
A partir de hoje começo a reportar do Fundão, mais esporadicamente de Portalegre.
A temperatura pelo Fundão ronda os 12.5ºc.


----------



## Z13 (24 Fev 2017 às 17:01)

Mirandela, prenúncio de Primavera ou ausência de Inverno?











Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2017 às 19:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> A partir de hoje começo a reportar do Fundão, mais esporadicamente de Portalegre.
> A temperatura pelo Fundão ronda os 12.5ºc.


Bem vindo ao David...pelas terras do interior norte e centro ...com bons seguimentos por terras do Fundão,e ainda com boas paisagens de fundo ...boa estadia .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2017 às 19:44)

Boas...hoje quase sem poeiras ,foi o dia mais quente do ano...sol bem quente  pela tarde,com 16.2ºC e algum vento NNE.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Fev 2017 às 19:55)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bem vindo ao David...pelas terras do interior norte e centro ...com bons seguimentos por terras do Fundão,e ainda com boas paisagens de fundo ...boa estadia .


Hehe, obrigado amigo... sim esta zona tem boas paisagens, vou gostar de estar cá


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

Boas,
Hoje e manhã por Lamego
Céu limpo 
T.atual de 9°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2017 às 21:02)

Boa noite.

Aqui vai um desabafo...

Pasmaceira, mais pasmaceira, mais pasmaceira ao quadrado... bom este fim de Fevereiro está a deixar-me possesso com este tempo primaveril... Aliás todo o Inverno. Falo sobretudo relativamente ao que tenho presenciado aqui (evidentemente não quero padronizar situações), no que toca a chuva Dezembro, e Janeiro foram secos, Fevereiro teve alguma chuva, mas foi talvez só o suficiente... Relativamente a temperaturas, como se não bastasse ter pouca chuva, nem com uma entrada continental de ar frio, a mínima anual desceu a valores excepcionais, uma boa inversão térmica batia nas calmas essa dita cuja entrada continental, aliás basta ver que a mínima anual para aqui foi obtida a 1 de Janeiro e não durante essa pseudo-vaga de frio. Bom e se não houve nem muita chuva nem muito frio, nem vale a pena falar na conjugação dos dois, este ano o Caramulo mal se pintou de branco. De facto este Inverno vai deixar apenas boas recordações a algumas exceções de observadores, e devido a situações bastante localizadas.

Isto realmente está bom é para os amantes das solaradas, e dos Verões eternos, e mais que viesse... Este Inverno está já a provocar perturbações na fauna e na flora, que são no mínimo peculiares, já para não falar nas "n" árvores totalmente floridas nesta altura, *jamais* me lembra de ver *a chegada das Andorinhas logo nos princípios da "2ª quinzena de Fevereiro"*, assim como *jamais me lembra ver determinadas aves como os Melros a fazerem belas cantorias*, como se de Abril ou Maio se tratasse. Se este padrão meteorológico não se alterar, este ano haverá muito provavelmente várias espécies de aves a fazer mais posturas que o habitual.

Em suma viva a Primavera e o Verão!

Bom sigo com uns agradáveis 12.3ºC e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Fev 2017 às 23:29)

Boas...limpo e algum vento de N,com 12.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.5ºC / 20.3ºC.


----------



## Fil (25 Fev 2017 às 06:47)

Bom dia!

O dia nasce com céu pouco nublado e uma temperatura de 1,7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

Bons dias .

Mais um dia de aquecimento ,limpo e com 15.0ºC...com vontade de subir .


----------



## Serrano (25 Fev 2017 às 11:28)

10.7°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2017 às 11:57)

Bons dias,
Estou por Lamego 
T.minima de 3,7°C
T.atual de 11,5°C
Céu limpo

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2017 às 11:59)

joselamego disse:


> Bons dias,
> Estou por Lamego
> T.minima de 3,7°C
> T.atual de 11,5°C
> ...



















Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

Boas ...mais uma tarde de sol total e quente ,com 19.6ºC...boa temperatura para aquecer a casa .


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2017 às 15:10)

Céu limpo e temperatura de 16,2°C






Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Fev 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...limpo e algum vento fresco de NW,com 11.1ºC 66%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.1ºC / 19.6ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Fev 2017 às 22:33)

Boas,
Dia bem ameno por aqui, muitas pessoas nas esplanadas.
Vamos ver se para a semana chove.


----------



## Cesar (26 Fev 2017 às 00:43)

O dia teve ceu limpo, mas agora durante a noite cobriu-se quase nevoeiro.


----------



## Serrano (26 Fev 2017 às 10:41)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 9.6°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 10:50)

Bons dias...hoje sem sol ...tudo tapadinho ,nevoeiro em altura ,com 8.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 13:07)

Boas...céu tapadinho ,com 9.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

Boas ...já com alguns momentos de sol ,com 11.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 16:39)

Boas ...mais limpo e mais sol ...hoje está fraco o sol,com 12.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Fev 2017 às 17:47)

Boa tarde. Céu maioritariamente nublado, temperatura já a descer com 8.5ºC e 88%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 18:07)

Boas...novamente nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 11.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Fev 2017 às 21:57)

Boas...céu quase limpo,sem vento ,com 8.4ºC 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 6.3ºC / 12.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2017 às 01:22)

Nevoeiro. Estão 7.2ºC e 95%hr


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2017 às 07:52)

Bom dia,
Estou em Caldas de Sao Paulo(Oliveira do hospital) encostado ao rio alva.
Hoje vou a serra da estrela, espwro ter a sorte do meu lado...
De momento chuvisca e esta um pouco de nevoeiro.


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2017 às 11:08)

Bom dia. Céu parcialmente nublado e por isso o sol aparece de vez em quando. 12.0ºC  65%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2017 às 12:30)

Bons dias...sol foi-se ,depois de uma meia manhã...passada com sol e algumas nuvens ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

Boas,
Estou a 300m da torre, tem entre 20cm e 1.5 m de neve.Esta muito nevoeiro e um vento sofucante.
No caminho  a 1400m caiu um curto aguaceiro com 4 graus, era so agua...
Aqui esta 1 grau
Vou descer ate aos 1700m....
Espero que os aguaceiros cheguem ca


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2017 às 12:51)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Bons dias...sol foi-se ,depois de uma meia manhã...passada com sol e algumas nuvens ,com 12.7ºC e algum vento.


Boas,
Céu nublado por aqui também, vamos ver se somos contemplados com ela


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2017 às 15:37)

O céu começa a ficar ameaçador, pelo radar já não deve demorar muito


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2017 às 16:27)

Dia cinzento, alguns aguaceiros (poucos e breves); ocasionais rajadas de vento moderado/forte durante a tarde.


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2017 às 16:35)

Boas,
Desci da serra as 14 h e apanhei chuva aos 1500m (com 3.5 graus), la em cima deve estar a nevar pois agora chove bem por oliveira do hospital..


----------



## Bajorious (27 Fev 2017 às 17:30)

Chuva fraca  9.7ºC e 93%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2017 às 17:37)

Boas...por aqui,não passou do muito nublado toda a tarde ,com 11.8ºC e vento moderado de WNW.


----------



## Fil (27 Fev 2017 às 18:49)

Por aqui ainda não chove mas o céu está muito nublado.

Temperatura actual de 7,3ºC com extremos de 6,9ºC / 10,3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2017 às 19:28)

Boas ...chuva fraca puxada a vento ,já algum tempo,com 10.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Fev 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...céu pouco nublado e vento mais fraco,com 9.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 6.1ºC / 14.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2017 às 01:44)

Boa noite. Céu pouco nublado, vento fraco. 7.3ºC e 80%hr


----------



## Serrano (28 Fev 2017 às 10:34)

Manhã de Carnaval com alguma nebulosidade no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 8.8°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

Bons dias ...muita nuvem e pouco sol ,vento fresco de WNW,com 11.8ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (28 Fev 2017 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Nublado com 9.2ºc e 74%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2017 às 16:31)

Boas...só nuvens  e vento ,com 13.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (28 Fev 2017 às 17:44)

Hoje muito nublado e chuva fraca, por agora não chove.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2017 às 17:44)

Boas ...de momento com sol...mais limpo ,com 13.2ºC e algum vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2017 às 20:08)

Boas...céu cheio de estrelas ,o vento foi-se ,com 10.5ºC 65%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Fev 2017 às 22:25)

Boas...limpo e já com vento fresco de NNW,com 9.7ºC 75%HR.

Dados de hoje 8.3ºC / 14.6ºC.

O mês termina de com 91.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2017 às 01:47)

Boa noite. Madrugada fria e húmida, com 6.1ºC e 90%hr.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 15:05)

Segundo uma mensagem enviada para a página METEO TRÁS-OS-MONTES , começaram a cair flocos em braganca


----------

